# Milan - Juve: 28 ottobre 2017 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (25 Ottobre 2017)

Big match dell'undicesima giornata di Serie A 2017/2018. Si gioca Milan - Juventus. Partita in programma sabato 28 ottobre 2017 alle 18 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Il Milan arriva al match dalla vittoria per 4-1 contro il Chievo. Stesso risultato per la Juventus contro la Spal.

Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Che confusione
sarà perché tifiamo
è un’emozione che cresce piano piano
stringimi forte
e stammi piu vicino
e chi non salta
è un [email protected] juventino
lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


Sabato tutto lo stadio dovrà saltare e cantare.
ODIO ETERNO PER I GOBBI


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2017)

probabilmente perderemo ma non sarà sufficiente per l'esonero
non ci resta che sperare in un miracolo 
andre silva e calhanoglu devono andare in campo dall'inizio


----------



## 7vinte (25 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Che confusione
> sarà perché tifiamo
> è un’emozione che cresce piano piano
> stringimi forte
> ...



Sei un grande!!! 
Forza Milan!!! 
Mi raccoamando ragazzi fatevi sentire!! San Siro deve essere una bolgia!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Ottobre 2017)

Come scritto nell'altro topic, se valiamo qualcosa, dobbiamo battere la Juventus; la vittoria col Chievo era statisticamente prevedibile. Battere la Juve, nella speranza di qualche stop delle altre, riaprirebbe i giochi.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Con l'infortunio di Calabria io manterrei la difesa a 3 mettendo Zapata, alzando RR e portando Borini a destra che secondo me può tenere Mandzukic.

Unico problema è che Kalinic non può assolutamente giocare da solo davanti,..anche stasera nel 1 tempo abbiamo visto come fosse in estrema difficoltà semper solo contro 3 difensori avversari..

Io giocherei così

Donnarumma
Musacchio Zapata Romagnoli
Borini Kessiè Biglia Rodriguez
Suso
Silva Kalinic


----------



## Black (25 Ottobre 2017)

se Allegri ha visto la partita di stasera sa già che bloccando Suso blocca ogni azione del Milan. Partiamo sfavoritissimi, ma lo eravamo pure la scorsa stagione..


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> probabilmente perderemo ma non sarà sufficiente per l'esonero
> non ci resta che sperare in un miracolo
> andre silva e calhanoglu devono andare in campo dall'inizio



il secondo quai sicuro ci adrà il primo non credo affatto anche se dovremmo giocare con 2 punte contro la juve per me


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Ottobre 2017)

Sarà importante l'aspetto mentale, questo Milan non deve partire sentendosi già battuto ma deve cercare di fare la sua partita. Purtroppo, in tal senso quest'anno ci riesce ancor più difficile rispetto allo scorso; siamo fragili, più nella testa che nelle gambe.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> se Allegri ha visto la partita di stasera sa già che bloccando Suso blocca ogni azione del Milan. Partiamo sfavoritissimi, ma lo eravamo pure la scorsa stagione..



Già... Aggiungi pure che pressare Kessie spalle alla porta sulla nostra trequarti significa per loro avere una palla gol clamorosa...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2017)

------------- Donnarumma -------------
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
--------- Kessie --- Locatelli -----------
Suso ------- Calhanoglu -------- Borini
------------- Andre Silva ---------------


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> se Allegri ha visto la partita di stasera sa già che bloccando Suso blocca ogni azione del Milan. Partiamo sfavoritissimi, ma lo eravamo pure la scorsa stagione..



giocavano in contemporanea... non può averla vista LOL


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2017)

Niente Zapata in campo, non scherziamo. La difesa deve essere la stessa di stasera, solo che al posto di Calabria rimane solo abate


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ------------- Donnarumma -------------
> Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> --------- Kessie --- Locatelli -----------
> Suso ------- Calhanoglu -------- Borini
> ------------- Andre Silva ---------------



Io metterei Andre Silva e Kalinic insieme, ma tenendo Suso a destra. vediamo cosa si inventa.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Ottobre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io metterei Andre Silva e Kalinic insieme, ma tenendo Suso a destra. vediamo cosa si inventa.


L'unica che mi viene in mente è mettere Borini terzino dx, Andre Silva esterno sx... molto rischioso come esperimento visto l'avversario


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Ottobre 2017)

se perdiamo in casa da un a squadraccia come la Rube 
bisogna vergognarsi... loro sono addirittura peggio di noi come gioco 
ma hanno un'altissima media di conicità 

loro si che hanno un non gioco XD 
solo contropiede e gioco da fermo


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2017)

Tirate fuori il Sacro Fuoco di questa Gloriosa Maglia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2017)

Non mi aspetto tanto, sarà già tanto se porteremo punti a casa


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Ottobre 2017)

Per quanto mi riguarda, la partita più sentita e importante della stagione, come sempre. Da vincere a qualsiasi costo, in qualunque maniera. Dimentichiamo i soldi spesi, le cose che non vanno, i media, le derisioni e Elliott: battiamo sti ladri! Amen


----------



## fra29 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Il destino ci offre L'ultimissima possibilità di far svoltare la stagione.
Senza i 3 punti il campionato possiamo archiviarlo definitivamente a semplice allenamento per le coppe.
Siamo contati. 
Impresa al limite dell'impossibile, necessario un approccio stile Lazio, una squadra al 100% consapevole che sia l'ultima chance.
Vediamo un po'.. sinceramente quel tridente mi pare fuori dalla nostra portata.
Il nostro match può svoltare con 3 singoli: Donnarumma, Kessie e Suso.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Ottobre 2017)

Preghiamo il buon dio..
Preghiamo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Ottobre 2017)

Purtroppo perderemo... il quarto posto seppur oggi abbiamo “finalmente” vinto non è roba nostra... Napoli Juve sicure..poi prima di noi anche inter Roma e lazio


----------



## DrHouse (26 Ottobre 2017)

non possiamo sbagliare.

out Bonucci e Bonaventura (e Conti), non so Calabria.

rischierei un 433 (che diventa difesa a 3 in possesso):

Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Locatelli
Suso Silva Calhanoglu

con Borini e Kalinic pronti dalla panca, e 352 in fase di possesso (Abate e Calhanoglu esterni)


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non possiamo sbagliare.
> 
> out Bonucci e Bonaventura (e Conti), non so Calabria.
> 
> ...



E' la formazione che farei giocare sin da tempi non sospetti!

Solo con Jack per Calha se non fosse rotto


----------



## Milanforever63 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Personalmente Jack mi indispone da morire e quando Suso prende la palla, al netto che si vede che può farci quello che vuole, fa sempre il solito e rpetutissimo movimento ... per Allegri temo non sarà difficile ingabbiarlo .. fatto questo e considerato che una nostra appellata ci scappa e Dollarumma non para più come l'anno scorso .. per me le prendiamo


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2017)

Vediamo cosa deciderà il Mister. Se una partita di rimessa, o una partita di possesso palla. Lì dietro li vedo messi male.


----------



## BELOUFA (26 Ottobre 2017)

Io inizierei con Locatelli per Calha 4-3-3 con borini più alto


----------



## Milanforever63 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Bisogna vedere come sta messo Calabria


----------



## Superpippo9 (26 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Niente Zapata in campo, non scherziamo. La difesa deve essere la stessa di stasera, solo che al posto di Calabria rimane solo abate



Io riporterei Borini a destra e metterei Antonelli a sinistra senza modificare nulla


----------



## DrHouse (26 Ottobre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vediamo cosa deciderà il Mister. Se una partita di rimessa, o una partita di possesso palla. Lì dietro li vedo messi male.



nonostante siamo corti di rotazione in mediana e attacco, è vero che il problema è dietro.

Voglio bene a Rodriguez, ma con la difesa a 3 contro Costa, Dybala e Higuain non puoi mettere lui centrale. E neppure sperare in Zapata.
io direi difesa a 4, Rodriguez terzino lo vedo meglio. sperando anche che la Juve faccia turnover per la Champions e giochi un Bernardeschi...
poi 3 centrali Kessie, Biglia e Locatelli.
in avanti preferirei Calhanoglu, ma dovesse giocare Borini ala sinistra per fare interdizione non mi strapperei i capelli...


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanoglu non lo vedo ancora pronto per fare l’esterno. Io giocherei con un 4-2-3-1, però non dimentichiamoci che una punta lì davanti potrebbe rimanere isolata. Non saprei.. altrimenti un 4-4-2 , con Borini e Suso centrocampisti esterni e davanti cutrone silva


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Milan - Juve.*


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Milan - Juve.*



Sappiamo già come finirà


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Milan - Juve.*



Finita , non presentiamoci neanche.


----------



## Casnop (26 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non possiamo sbagliare.
> 
> out Bonucci e Bonaventura (e Conti), non so Calabria.
> 
> ...


Direi di si, ma confermerei Borini a destra, anche leggermente più appoggiato, al posto di Abate. È un giocatore in fiducia, e che da fiducia. Da non sottovalutare assolutamente.


----------



## Superpippo80 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Valeri? Finiamo in 8.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Direi di si, ma confermerei Borini a destra, anche leggermente più appoggiato, al posto di Abate. È un giocatore in fiducia, e che da fiducia. Da non sottovalutare assolutamente.



Presumo che sabato giocheremo cosi:

Donnarumma

Zapata Romagnoli Musacchio

Borini Kessie Biglia RR

Suso Kalinic Chala


----------



## 7vinte (26 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma 
Musacchio Romagnoli Rodruguez 
Abate Kessie Biglia Borini 
Suso Calhanoglu 
Silva


----------



## Aron (26 Ottobre 2017)

Strano che arbitri Valeri


----------



## krull (26 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Milan - Juve.*



A posto. Questo è un sicario


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2017)

Borini tra A. Sandro e Mandzukic mi preoccupa non poco


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vediamo cosa deciderà il Mister. Se una partita di rimessa, o una partita di possesso palla. Lì dietro li vedo messi male.


sicuramente di possesso ma questi 42 passaggi non c'è li fanno fare


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> .


Questa formazione non sarebbe male


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Vediamo se segna chala su punizione...


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2017)

Zapata lo metterei centrale. L'unica cosa che ha è la velocità.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Ok Borini invece che Abate, ma riproporrei RR a fianco di Romagnoli: i centrali han giocato bene anche perchè c'era RR di supporto, che invece da esterno puro non è efficace.

Perchè non provare Kessie esterno sinistro ( o destro) così sfrutterebbe appieno le sue doti atletiche facendo entrambe le fasi, e sovrapponendosi a Calha attaccando gli spazi?

E al centro al suo posto Locatelli.

Fuori Zapata e Kessie lontano dall'area per evitare regali.


----------



## Casnop (26 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


Formazione con un senso. Doppio derby, colombiano e svizzero, sulla nostra fascia sinistra, con Zapata che è ben collocato su quel lato, che è quello da cui arriva Cuadrado, che può essere meglio affrontato dal nostro colombiano sulle corse, mentre Rodriguez può frenare ed anzi rimontare agevolmente su Lichtsteiner, lontano dai livelli di rendimento delle scorse annate. Musacchio ha prestanza ed anticipo per contenere Mandzukic, e Borini si immolerà valorosamente su Alex Sandro, e qualcosa verrà fuori, specie se il brasiliano dovrà poi dare un'occhiata a Suso. Vediamo come recupera Biglia, in affanno atletico, prima di valutarne il potenziale impatto su Dybala. Kessie uno e trino, perchè dovrà dare una mano al capitano su La Joya e scornarsi su Khedira, uno degli scontri chiave del match. Uno, poco annunciato ma interessante, è quello tra Calhanoglu e Barzagli. Se il turco non si nasconde, ed ha spazio per lanciarsi, ha passo e tecnica per entrare da quel lato destro della difesa, che è e rimane il tallone d'Achille di Allegri. Vediamo cosa pensa di fare Montella per giocarsela sul serio.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Valeri per Milan - Juve.*


finisce malissimo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Temo che perderemo, un pareggio per me andrebbe bene. Ovviamente ci penalizzerebbe in classifica.. ma mi andrebbe bene.


----------



## rossonerosempre (27 Ottobre 2017)

Giocherei col 4-2-3-1 come loro


----------



## Aron (27 Ottobre 2017)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Giocherei col 4-2-3-1 come loro



A prescindere dal modulo, siamo aggrappati alla tenuta mentale dei giocatori e alle individualità di Suso e Calhanoglu


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Zapata....................


----------



## mistergao (27 Ottobre 2017)

Per il tipo di gioco che pratica, la Juventus è, ancor più del Napoli, la squadra più difficile da affrontare per il Milan in questo momento.
Dietro qualcosa lo concedono, ma noi siamo talmente sterili in attacco che difficilmente riusciremo ad andare al di là di un gol (sempre se riusciamo a farlo), sono però mortali in attacco: contro SPAL e Udinese guardate che non hanno combinato poi moltissimo, ma han fatto dieci gol in due partite. Dobbiamo essere realisti: temo che sarà dura per noi.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Zapata sarebbe un orrore.
E anche Kalinic. Contro Barzagli e Chiellini ci vuole Silva.
ripeto: 433, con Locatelli in mediana invece di Zapata. E, purtroppo, un Abate invece di Borini.


----------



## Marilson (27 Ottobre 2017)

saro' allo stadio, come avevo detto questa estate faccio il mio dovere e scendo da Londra per assistere a una delle partite piu importanti. Quest'anno come non mai la societa' meritava il supporto dei tifosi dopo gli investimenti di questa estate, nessuno poteva immaginare il desolante scenario in cui ci saremmo ritrovati


----------



## shevchampions (27 Ottobre 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> saro' allo stadio, come avevo detto questa estate faccio il mio dovere e scendo da Londra per assistere a una delle partite piu importanti. Quest'anno come non mai la societa' meritava il supporto dei tifosi dopo gli investimenti di questa estate, nessuno poteva immaginare il desolante scenario in cui ci saremmo ritrovati



Complimenti! Io pure sono a Londra, ma me ne rimarrò qua 

Il 30 dicembre però sono a Firenze! Forza Milan!


----------



## 7vinte (27 Ottobre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni per Milan Tv: 

Milan (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma;Musacchio,Romagnoli,Zapata;Borini,Kessie,Biglia,Rodirguez;Suso,Calhanoglu;Andrè Silva 

Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon;Lichtsainer,Chiellini,Barzagli,Alex Sandro;Khedira,Pjanic;Cuadrado,Dybala,Mandzukic; Higuain,*


----------



## therednblack (27 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *probabili formazioni per Milan Tv:
> Milan (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma;Musacchio,Romagnoli,Zapata;Borini,Kessie,Biglia,Rodirguez;Suso,Calhanoglu;Andrè Silva
> 
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon;Lichtsainer,Chiellini,Barzagli,Alex Sandro;Khedira,Pjanic;Cuadrado,Dybala,Mandzukic; Higuain,Valeri *


Andrè Silva possibile titolare?


----------



## mistergao (27 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *probabili formazioni per Milan Tv:
> Milan (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma;Musacchio,Romagnoli,Zapata;Borini,Kessie,Biglia,Rodirguez;Suso,Calhanoglu;Andrè Silva
> 
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon;Lichtsainer,Chiellini,Barzagli,Alex Sandro;Khedira,Pjanic;Cuadrado,Dybala,Mandzukic; Higuain,Valeri *



Spiace dirlo, ma la differenza tra le due formazioni è abissale.
La prima chiave tattica della partita (che vincerà la Juventus) è sulla nostra fascia destra, sinistra bianconera: c'è il concreto rischio che Borini venga travolto dal dinamismo dell'asse Alex Sandro-Mandzukic, con la concreta possibilità che Suso rimanga troppo siolato.
Suppongo che Allegri, conoscendo le doti dello spagnolo e sapendo che può far male solo partendo da destra, sistemerà sulla sinistra della sua difesa Chiellini, difensore cattivo e tignoso e non il lentissimo Barzagli.
Dall'altre parte mi aspetto meno fuochi d'artificio, Lichtsteiner non è più quello di qualche anno fa, ma lui e Barzagli (seppur lento ed in netto calo) dovrebbero controllare agevolmente Calhanoglu, che non mi sembra al 100%.
La seconda chiave tattica è il centrocampo, nel quale io schiererei Locatelli al posto di Biglia: il ragazzo è meno tecnico dell'argentino, ma almeno ha più fiato, con questo 11 iniziale si regalano due uomini (Biglia e Calhanoglu) che sono ben lontani dall'essere al 100% alla squadra più forte della serie A. Tenete poi presente che loro a centrocampo hanno la coppia Pjanic-Khedira, col secondo che, quando non è rotto (cioè come in questo periodo) è uno dei più forti al Mondo.
Un'altra idea potrebbe essere lo spostamento di Borini come ala sinistra al posto del turco, con Abate al suo posto in difesa: non inorridite, io preferisco mille volte Abate terzino a Calhanoglu, che è molle come un caco.
Lultima chiave sarà la posizione di Dybala: se guardate le pass map juventine è in pratica una seconda punta, che si muove alle spalle di Higuain: questo a mio parere constringerà uno dei nostri difensori, a turno, ad uscire su di lui, col rischio di pericolose infilate.
Ultima considerazione: da quando è passata al 4-2-3-1, la Juventus ha cambiato il suo modo di giocare: va fortissimo nei primi tempi, per poi rallentare nella difesa, infatti è raro che i bianconeri abbiano ribaltato un risultato sfavorevole alla fine del primo tempo; normalmente schiacciano l'avversario, si portano in vantaggio e poi controllano. Questo probabilmente è dovuto allo schieramento: il 4-2-3-1 molto offensivo costringe i giocatori a correre come tanti matti e non possono reggere così 90 minuti, difatti anche a Torino nel secondo tempo andavano a folate, sembravano incapaci di portare la stessa pressione del primo tempo.
E allora come ne usciamo? Io ho già messo in preventivo la sconfitta, per pareggiare dobbiamo metterci tanto cuore, tantissima attenzione e, soprattutto (e sarà la cosa più difficile), dobbiamo sfruttare almeno una delle due-tre occasioni che ci lasceranno: la via è stretta, ma abbiamo il dovere di provarci.


----------



## Superpippo80 (27 Ottobre 2017)

*Sky: fuori Musacchio, gioca Zapata. Abate esterno destro di centrocampo.*


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *probabili formazioni per Milan Tv:
> Milan (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma;Musacchio,Romagnoli,Zapata;Borini,Kessie,Biglia,Rodirguez;Suso,Calhanoglu;Andrè Silva
> 
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): Buffon;Lichtsainer,Chiellini,Barzagli,Alex Sandro;Khedira,Pjanic;Cuadrado,Dybala,Mandzukic; Higuain,Valeri *



Valeri schierato con Higuain in avanti


----------



## simone316 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Sky: fuori Musacchio, gioca Zapata. Abate esterno destro di centrocampo.*



Scherziamo vero???


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Sky: fuori Musacchio, gioca Zapata. Abate esterno destro di centrocampo.*


Zapata era già tra i titolari... che si è fatto Musacchio?!?


----------



## krull (27 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Sky: fuori Musacchio, gioca Zapata. Abate esterno destro di centrocampo.*



Questo la vuole perdere. Non ci sono altre spiegazioni.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
*


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> *



in tal caso è 4-2-3-1


----------



## Superpippo80 (27 Ottobre 2017)

roten1896 ha scritto:


> in tal caso è 4-2-3-1



o 4-3-2-1


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> *



Io continuo a non trovare una spiegazione a tutti questi stravolgimenti di ruolo e interpreti.

Non aveva senso mantenere la formazione di mercoledì sostituendo Calabria con Abate?

È stupendo come Zapata venga ancora preso in considerazione dopo gli innumerevoli gravi errori che ha commesso.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Abate che non ha forza fisica olte alla velocità a marcare Mandzukic.. o peggio lo marcherà zapata che abbiamo visto contro la samp quanta fatica faccia contro gli attaccanti grossi.

Avrei preferito un *4231*

Donnarumma
Borini Zapata Romagnoli RR
Locatelli Biglia
Suso Kessiè Chalanoglu
Kalinic


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Ma una chance a Gomez che fisicamente può tenere mandzukic meglio di zapata no?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Ottobre 2017)

Zapata..Abate.. bha... considerando che dubito Montella voglia suicidarsi, son curioso di sapere che idea ha...


----------



## Aalpacaaa (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mi fa piacere che Montella voglia dare continuità alla formazione che ha battuto il Chievo con un netto 4-1. Speriamo ovviamente in Jesús Joaquín Fernández Sáez de la Torre, o almeno di non regalare una rete come facciamo spesso.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Qualcuno è gia a Milano? Io sto arrivando ora e poi mi sa che vado dai ragazzi per vedere se hanno bisogno qualcoa per la coreo


----------



## shevchampions (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> *



Io la interpreto così: a destra, Il duo Zapata-Abate (in partita) contiene di più che il duo Musacchio-Borini. Il duo Musacchio-Borini è più tecnico del duo Zapata-Abate. Questo per dire che Vincenzo non vuole fare lo spavaldo come fece a Roma con la Lazio e prendere gol in contropiede causa nostro possesso alto e pressing alto della Juve (cosa che viene loro meglio). Quindi aspettarli, e farlo noi. Un pò la tattica adottata da Zidane a Cardiff, considerata tallone di Achille di questa Juve in generale e di Allegri nello specifico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Zapata..Abate.. bha... considerando che dubito Montella voglia suicidarsi, son curioso di sapere che idea ha...



Beh, mi sembrano scelte ovvie.

Stessa formazione che con il Chievo
Calabria Out quindi sostituito dall'unico estrno destro sopravvissuto (Abate)
Zapata per Musacchio in quanto dal suo lato viene uno strapotente fisicamente come Mandzukic e quindi schiera il centrale piú fisico che ha in rosa.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, mi sembrano scelte ovvie.
> 
> Stessa formazione che con il Chievo
> Calabria Out quindi sostituito dall'unico estrno destro sopravvissuto (Abate)
> *Zapata per Musacchio in quanto dal suo lato viene uno strapotente fisicamente come Mandzukic e quindi schiera il centrale piú fisico che ha in rosa.*



Qui ti sbagli..Musacchio fisicamente è meglio di Zapata ed abbiamo visto contro la samp come il nostro zapata non sappia contenere i giocatori forti fisicamente.. io avrei messo Gustavo Gomez che fisicamente è il più prestante per contenre Marione mandzukic


----------



## sette (28 Ottobre 2017)

dollarumma, zapatero ed il pero abate preferirei non vederli più, ma tant'è


----------



## biggen91 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Da tifoso del Napoli ma appassionato del Milan e la sua storia: rompetegli il culo a ste fogne maledette, gli unici meritevoli di rispettoin Italia siete voi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> *



Stavolta devo dare ragione a Montella. Musacchio soffre molto gli attaccanti "armadio", l'anno scorso in Villarreal Roma è stato scherzato da Dzeko e Mandzukic fisicamente è simile al bosniaco, quindi ci sta Zapata che almeno può opporsi con la velocità, sperando che non faccia cavolate negli appoggi. Abate al posto di Calabria cambio obbligato, quindi sta tenendo lo stesso impianto di Verona e non può fare altro per me.


----------



## de sica (28 Ottobre 2017)

-5!!!  Forza Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Che ansia bagai


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che ansia bagai



Io sono molto tranquillo per oggi invece. Nel senso che mi aspetto una sconfitta con diversi gol di scarto.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

*Le probabili formazioni:

Milan (3-4-2-1): 99 G.Donnarumma, 17 C.Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 68 Rodriguez, 20 Abate, 79 Kessie, 21 Biglia, 11 Borini, 8 Suso, 10 Calhanoglu, 7 Kalinic.

Juventus (4-2-3-1): 1 Buffon, 26 Lichtsteiner, 15 Barzagli, 3 Chiellini, 12 Alex Sandro, 5 Pjanic, 6 Khedira, 7 Cuadrado, 10 Dybala, 17 Mandzukic, 9 Higuain*


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Abate Abate Abate

Devo riuscire a digerire questo nome accostato ancora al Milan, perchè P-O-L-I non era l'ultimo, ci sono ancora dei sopravvissuti


----------



## folletto (28 Ottobre 2017)

Forza ragazzi, Forza Milan!!


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Abate che non ha forza fisica olte alla velocità a marcare Mandzukic.. o peggio lo marcherà zapata che abbiamo visto contro la samp quanta fatica faccia contro gli attaccanti grossi.

Avrei preferito un 4231

Donnarumma
Borini Zapata Romagnoli RR
Locatelli Biglia
Suso Kessiè Chalanoglu
Kalinic


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

La catena di destra Abate-Zapata è da brividi...se poi appena appena Kessie si mettesse a far cacate...finiamo per consegnargli un'autostrada


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> 
> Milan (3-4-2-1): 99 G.Donnarumma, 17 C.Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 68 Rodriguez, 20 Abate, 79 Kessie, 21 Biglia, 11 Borini, 8 Suso, 10 Calhanoglu, 7 Kalinic.
> 
> Juventus (4-2-3-1): 1 Buffon, 26 Lichtsteiner, 15 Barzagli, 3 Chiellini, 12 Alex Sandro, 5 Pjanic, 6 Khedira, 7 Cuadrado, 10 Dybala, 17 Mandzukic, 9 Higuain*



Leggo le formazioni e... come se non bastasse la Gazzetta mi ricorda l'1-6 del '97 
Non mi aspetto nulla di buono, lo scorso anno eravamo compatti almeno, speriamo che l'assenza di Bonucci si trasformi davvero in un vantaggio rendendoci più squadra.
Mi aspetto un 1-3 in un match dove saremo anche in grado di esprimere buon gioco, anche se sterile.


----------



## Aron (28 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Abate Abate Abate
> 
> Devo riuscire a digerire questo nome accostato ancora al Milan, perchè P-O-L-I non era l'ultimo, ci sono ancora dei sopravvissuti



E' da dieci anni che è in prima squadra.

Gullit, Sheva e Van Basten sono durati molto meno.  C'è da impazzire al solo pensiero


----------



## vanbasten (28 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' da dieci anni che è in prima squadra.
> 
> Gullit, Sheva e Van Basten sono durati molto meno.  C'è da impazzire al solo pensiero



per estirpare definitivamente il giannino ci vorranno almeno altre 2 sessioni di mercato. poi se hai 2 terzini prima di lui e si infortunano direi che è piu iella che altro.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Io la vedo male. Per quanto più debole in fase difensiva rispetto agli anni scorsi, la Rubentus ci rimane superiore.
Possiamo sperare in qualche magia di Suso, per il resto non credo possiamo opporre molto a una squadra più rodata della nostra.
Un pareggio mi andrebbe più che bene ma se schieriamo Zapata, Abate e Kessiè contemporaneamente prepariamoci a contare i gol di scarto col pallottoliere: due su tre hanno problemi di concentrazione, il biondo non gioca da secoli e, da buon Raiola's, non farà mancare il suo contributo. Alla Juventus.

PS: dopo tutto questo pessimismo, forza Milan!


----------



## Maximo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Leggo le formazioni e... come se non bastasse la Gazzetta mi ricorda l'1-6 del '97
> Non mi aspetto nulla di buono, *lo scorso anno eravamo compatti almeno*, speriamo che l'assenza di Bonucci si trasformi davvero in un vantaggio rendendoci più squadra.
> Mi aspetto un 1-3 in un match dove saremo anche in grado di esprimere buon gioco, anche se sterile.



E' proprio questo il punto, il Milan oltre a non avere gioco non è compatto, la squadra non è corta, e mancano gli automatismi. Questo problema si è visto chiaramente anche contro il Chievo, abbiamo visto ma si sono visti ancora grossi limiti a livello tattico.

Speriamo bene, la difesa a 3 o frse meglio dire a 5 mi fa venire i brividi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2017)

Io ho la forte speranza di vincere, perché resto convinto che una vittoria svolterebbe la stagione, ma altrettanto forte è la sensazione che quella speranza sia vana, come vana lo è stata negli ultimi dieci anni.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non mi frega di niente, del gioco, delle disparità di forza, della classifica, voglio solo quei 3 ca22o di punti, non devono avere più il coraggio di presentarsi in casa nostra quei vermi. Rompiamogli le ossa


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

*Ultime news verso Milan - Juve. Secondo calciomercato.it, Rodriguez dovrebbe restare fuori. Al suo posto, Musacchio.

Le probabili formazioni

**MILAN (3-4-2-1): G. Donnarumma; Zapata, Musacchio, Romagnoli; Abate, Kessie, Biglia, Borini; Calhanoglu, Suso; Kalinic. All. Montella*
*
JUVENTUS (4-2-3-1): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Chiellini, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. All. Allegri*


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news verso Milan - Juve. Secondo calciomercato.it, Rodrguez dovrebbe restare fuori. Al suo posto, Musacchio.
> 
> Le probabili formazioni
> 
> ...



Ma perchè fuori RR? Tatticamente è quello più importante


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news verso Milan - Juve. Secondo calciomercato.it, Rodrguez dovrebbe restare fuori. Al suo posto, Musacchio.
> 
> Le probabili formazioni
> 
> ...



Continuo a non capire perchè si è riesumato Abate quando si poteva benissimo schierare Borini da quel lato che ha ormai molta più gamba del figlioccio di Raviolo.
Sulla sinistra avrei visto meglio Silva nell'1 contro 1 con Cuadrado, sulla carta un mismatch a nostro favore.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

*Ufficiali:

**MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Abate, Kessié, Biglia , Borini; Suso, Calhanoglu; Kalinic. All.: Montella.

JUVENTUS (4-2-3-1): Buffon (C); Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Chiellini, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. All.: Allegri.*


----------



## Love (28 Ottobre 2017)

hanno una difesa perforabilissima ma purtroppo anche un attacco super...e il loro attacco purtroppo oggi farà la differenza.


----------



## JohnShepard (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> **MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Abate, Kessié, Biglia (C), Borini; Suso, Calhanoglu; Kalinic. All.: Montella.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-2-3-1): Buffon (C); Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Chiellini, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. All.: Allegri.*



Ma basta co sto Zapata santo Iddio!!!


----------



## Djici (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> **MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Abate, Kessié, Biglia (C), Borini; Suso, Calhanoglu; Kalinic. All.: Montella.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-2-3-1): Buffon (C); Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Chiellini, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. All.: Allegri.*




Asamoah e non Alex Sandro... dai Suso!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Asamoah e non Alex Sandro... dai Suso!




Non è stupido Alegher ... gli darà più fastidio il nero del brasiliano vedrai .


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Ma basta co sto Zapata santo Iddio!!!



Non ho capito perchè Musacchio non lo abbia schierato, permettendo a Rodriguez di giocare nel suo ruolo, a Borini di giocare a destra dove ha fatto benissimo e soprattutto permettendoci di non vedere Abate.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Asamoah e non Alex Sandro... dai Suso!



Alex Sandro non è in gran forma e Asamoah è tutto tranne che un facile avversario, anzi. Per me è sottovalutato. Grande corsa, grande impegno abbinate ad una discreta tecnica.


----------



## Casnop (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> **MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Abate, Kessié, Biglia , Borini; Suso, Calhanoglu; Kalinic. All.: Montella.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-2-3-1): Buffon (C); Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Chiellini, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. All.: Allegri.*


Asamoah al posto di Alex Sandro, mossa anti Suso di Allegri. Evidentemente pensa di vincere la partita altrove per il campo. Noi pensiamo di fare altrettanto a partire da lì. Vediamo chi ha pensato meglio.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è stupido Alegher ... gli darà più fastidio il nero del brasiliano vedrai .



Sarà forse così, ma questo è il motivo per cui Allegri resterà sempre un allenatore medio, incapace di vincere certe sfide ad altissimi livelli. Ancelotti non si sarebbe mai permesso di lasciare in panchina Cafù per far giocare un terzino difensivo ed infatti il suo palmares, nonchè il prestigio del suo Milan, è di ben altro livello.


----------



## JohnShepard (28 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perchè Musacchio non lo abbia schierato, permettendo a Rodriguez di giocare nel suo ruolo, a Borini di giocare a destra dove ha fatto benissimo e soprattutto permettendoci di non vedere Abate.



Tra l'altro sappiamo benissimo come si comporta Zappata contro Dybala... vedasi Milan-Palermo 2014. Se non bestemmio...


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è stupido Alegher ... gli darà più fastidio il nero del brasiliano vedrai .



Stessa cosa che penso io. Alex Sandro tende a farsi prendere d'infilata quando deve coprire...molto più roccioso e ostico Asamoah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Quante partite ancora ci deve far perdere Zapata prima di mandarlo in tribuna a vita?


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> **MILAN (3-4-2-1): Donnarumma; Zapata, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Abate, Kessié, Biglia , Borini; Suso, Calhanoglu; Kalinic. All.: Montella.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-2-3-1): Buffon (C); Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Chiellini, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic; Cuadrado, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain. All.: Allegri.*




.


----------



## mil77 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perchè Musacchio non lo abbia schierato, permettendo a Rodriguez di giocare nel suo ruolo, a Borini di giocare a destra dove ha fatto benissimo e soprattutto permettendoci di non vedere Abate.



perché a destra nella Juve gioca cuadrado. il più veloce e quello più pericoloso nell'1vs1. giusto secondo me mettergli contro Borini e Rodriguez come difensore. giocando dall'altra parte poi non si sarebbe stata partita fisicamente, Borini si sarebbe trovato contro Manzudic


----------



## jacky (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non mettere Musacchio, il nostro miglior difensore per rendimento da inizio anno, è semplicemente folle.
Un'altra scelta di mercato di Mirabelli rinnegata...
Non c'è Bonucci e non gioca neanche Musacchio, ma allora perché non ti sei tenuto Paletta-Romagnoli e Zapata con un risparmio di oltre 60 milioni di cartellini e 15 di ingaggio.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Se ci sono Zapata e Abate dalla stessa parte ci faranno penare. Se aggiungiamo che Kessie potrebbe fare qualche frittata...
Ma non voglio pensarci, bisogna dare l'anima e vincere assolutamente. Lo stadio sarà pieno e si devono portare a casa i tre punti, anche se di fronte abbiamo la juve. Non possiamo permetterci di fermarci ancora


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna che ansia!!!


----------



## Cantastorie (28 Ottobre 2017)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non mettere Musacchio, il nostro miglior difensore per rendimento da inizio anno, è semplicemente folle.
> Un'altra scelta di mercato di Mirabelli rinnegata...
> Non c'è Bonucci e non gioca neanche Musacchio, ma allora perché non ti sei tenuto Paletta-Romagnoli e Zapata con un risparmio di oltre 60 milioni di cartellini e 15 di ingaggio.


Musacchio è sempre stato un pupillo di Montella (lo voleva anche alle Fiore) quindi non credo proprio sia una scelta per rinnegare un acquisto di Mirabelli.


----------



## Petrecte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Formazione assurda dietro con Zapata e Abate è rigore sicuro ... Non so nemmeno se la finiamo in 11 , continua a stravolgere la formazione davvero non capisco cosa vuole dimostrare....


----------



## Anguus (28 Ottobre 2017)

ho poca fiducia, lo dico francamente, in difesa faremo una fatica tremenda per 90' . Spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## 7vinte (28 Ottobre 2017)

-11 minuti


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Per me Abate è di gran lunga potenzialmente più pericoloso di Zapata...per tutta una serie di motivi.

Stasera spero si sblocchi Calha su punizione...e che Kalinic si ricordi di essere un cecchino contro la Juve. Poi spero anche che Silva, da subentrato, la metta nel secondo tempo.

Detto questo...non oso pensare cosa possiamo subire noi dall'altra parte.


----------



## Ambrole (28 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sarà forse così, ma questo è il motivo per cui Allegri resterà sempre un allenatore medio, incapace di vincere certe sfide ad altissimi livelli. Ancelotti non si sarebbe mai permesso di lasciare in panchina Cafù per far giocare un terzino difensivo ed infatti il suo palmares, nonchè il prestigio del suo Milan, è di ben altro livello.



Magari averlo avuto in questi anni un allenatore MEDIO come allegri 
Da quando è arrivato lui, la Juve è nettamente migliorata rispetto a quando c era conte. Lui si,un medio sopravvalutato. 
Se quel somaro di Berlusconi lo avesse lasciato lavorare avrebbe fatto grande quel Milan e se il gol di muntari non fosse stato annullato avrebbe vinto due scudetti....El Shaarawy e niang sembravano messi e Neymar


----------



## Pit96 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Coreografia fantastica! Geniale


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Ottobre 2017)

I bookmaker cindanni spacciati.

Vittoria Milan quasi a 5 quasi stessa quota della bittoria del Verona con l'Inter.

Serve un'impresa.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma che groppo in gola che ho...speriamo che ci mettano le palle

*FORZA MILAN!!!*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

Francamente la scelta Zapata mi lascia perplesso. Se perdiamo per colpa sua (come ampiamente prevedibile), lo ritengo un motivo d'esonero.

Intanto speriamo bene e in un Zapata in una delle sue giornata si, ma io ho parecchia paura.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quanto brutto è mandare Abate con la fascia da capitano davanti a Buffon....


----------



## Aron (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zero aspettative


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo entrati con il giusto piglio mi sembra.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

Vediamo se per una volta non regaliamo il primo tempo.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Buon inizio


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Su Abate mi pareva fallo..anche al replay


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Che somaro Kalinic


----------



## Superpippo80 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Molto bene


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic -.-


----------



## Milanista (28 Ottobre 2017)

Bene dai


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

(cit. Fantozzi) Erano 140 anni che non vedevo una partenza del genere del Milan


----------



## Cizzu (28 Ottobre 2017)

Bene. Siamo in palla.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque Kalinic contro Chiellini per ora le sta perdendo tutte Nikola, Boh


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Dai che la mettiamo da corner


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Certo che ciccare quel pallone...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ma perchè Kalinic


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

Calhanoglu sembra poter godere di una maggiore libertà del solito, lo vedo svariare sulla trequarti e mi sembra molto più a suo agio così.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Abate e Kalinic stanno sbagliando tutto il possibile.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Che pallo sto Mangiukic


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Eccoli che iniziano i danni...


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zapata che toglie palla a Higuain. Siamo davanti a qualcosa di insolito oggi.


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

Aia pjanic


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Come al solito ladrano. Punizione regalata dal limite e fallo clamoroso non fischiato ad Abate. Che schifosi


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Se non la tocca di testa Romagnoli quella palla finisce nel sacco


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Eh buonanotte


----------



## Milanista (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ci siamo già spenti?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Vabbè Kessie che si fa mangiare fisicamente dal rottame Khedira


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

O ci pensa di nuovo suso a sbloccare, se no non combineremo niente davanti


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna Biglia...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mi sa che è finita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia comunque mi sembra un pacco assurdo, perde sempre dei palloni clamorosi


----------



## Alfabri (28 Ottobre 2017)

Che odio Biglia...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kessie lo vincerà un contrasto con Khedira?


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

I gialli no eh..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli rinato


----------



## Milanista (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cahlaleso sempre un tempo di gioco in ritardo


----------



## Milanista (28 Ottobre 2017)

Addio


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

E ti pareva. 

Ma vaff va....


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ciao core


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

...ma porcaccia la miseria...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Eh Calha, tu quel passaggio lo dovresti fare alla velocità della luce


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Si ma Donnarumma non ne prende una


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo durati 10 minuti.

Comunque ogni tiro nello specchio della porta è gol.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Ottobre 2017)

Tutto nella norma


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Ottobre 2017)

Fanxuko


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Quando una squadra c'ha un grande bomber succedono ste cose. E pensare che avevamo cominciato bene. Se solo si fosse deciso a sborsare 80 milioni per Aubameyang...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli inutile come pochi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Partita andata, speriamo caccino Montella


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic troppo solo. È biglia dorme


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2017)

Molto meglio Montolivo di Biglia


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zapata e Romagnoli reattivi come me dopo polenta e ossobuco.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Centrocampo colpevolmente assente, se poi lasci così tanto spazio.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

E quando segna questo


----------



## Milanista (28 Ottobre 2017)

Borini è il nostro miglior giocatore, cosi stamo messi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Pensavo anche a queste situazioni, come possiamo giocare col solo Kalinic in avanti quando andiamo sotto? Come si fa a pensare di recuperare e vincere una partita con un attacco del genere? Sei obbligato sempre a fare un cambio. Quando mai la si recupera se no?


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic in ritardo di niente!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

dai levate sto kalinic non ne posso più


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mr sponda non ne butta una dentro


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Ottobre 2017)

si ma lasciamogli fare ciò che vogliono..ci hanno tagliato con due passaggetti... noi 3 anni per due passaggi


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Inizio a pensare che Silva sia un pacco clamoroso se gli viene preferito uno come kalinic a lui,davvero io Boh....


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ora si capisce perchè abate sta fuori da un sacco.


----------



## Boomer (28 Ottobre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Molto meglio Montolivo di Biglia



Farebbe ridere pure Montolivo tranquillo. Anche Pjanic farebbe ridere. Con Montella non si andrà mai da nessuna parte , non è una questione di qualità di giocatori. Alla fine i giocatori che si mettono in mostra sono quelli che sanno giocare da soli tipo Suso o quelli che corrono per 4 come Borini perchè non c'è alcun sistema o idea di gioco.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Ottobre 2017)

Noooooo


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma spezzategli le gambe a sto nano


----------



## sabato (28 Ottobre 2017)

Romagnoli flop. Pauroso in tutto.


----------



## Kaw (28 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo perso campo quasi subito, direi che se non cambia è già andata


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Liechsteiner...Cuadrado...Dybala...tre tra i simulatori più assurdi al mondo tutti in una sola squadra


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Passaggio funzionale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso campo quasi subito, direi che se non cambia è già andata



Aspetta e spera


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Ottobre 2017)

la famosa tecnica di kalinic...


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma Kessié è sceso in campo?


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

Loro sempre a terra e punizioni sempre generosissime


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic al momento non pervenuto. Romagnoli ha fatto proprio un erroraccio ma Biglia non imposta e non filtra. Sono guai.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non c'è schema che tenga, questa squadra è lenta. Lenta. Lenta. I gobbi in due passaggi hanno segnato. Siamo lumache.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

almeno stiamo reagendo


----------



## Alfabri (28 Ottobre 2017)

Chalanoglu e Biglia non li tollero...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Questi quando sono un minimo sbilanciati fanno SUBITO fallo, mai ammonizione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

N'altro po' e abate fa il gollonzo


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Finalmente la prima punta è dentro il gioco


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

Magnifico borini


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Borini migliore del Milan di una spanna...avessero tutti la sua garra


----------



## Pit96 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma cosa ha fatto l'arbitro?


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Fortuna che Borini l'ha fermato. Altrimenti era 2-0.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna cuadrado simulatore peggio di neymar


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Quando Valeri sbaglierà a nostro favore...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

valeri puah


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non meritiamo di perdere dai


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2017)

kessie è una capra ignorante


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Appunto quella melma di Lichsteiner


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Troppi tocchi inutili, mancano le basi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che ha fischiato sto pirla?


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Schifoso Lichecoso degno della juve


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia vergognoso


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

dai su basta bloccare Suso e han bloccato tutto


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque perdere contro questa juve non ci sto.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia ha rotto il c****!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

La juve fin ora poca roba eppure siamo sotto... In avanti facciamo pena e pietà


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia...Comunque è abbastanza grottesco il fatto di aver speso 250 milioni e ritrovarsi con borini (uno che nella maggior parte delle squadre starebbe in tribuna) migliore in campo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

fuori kalinic e biglia dentro andre silva e locatelli please


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ora si capisce perchè abate sta fuori da un sacco.



Abate semplicemente non e un calciatore. Non sa fare niente.

Una volta poteva dare un apporto minimo grazie alla sua velocita, ora che sta invecchiando e totalmente dannoso. Non farebbe il titolare nemmeno nel Cagliari.


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ogni volta che ha palla Biglia sembra stia per perderla


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Comunque perdere contro questa juve non ci sto.



Davvero poca roba la Juve. Nonostante ciò siamo sotto.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Metti medianone Locatelli al posto di Biglia...e poi Silva al posto di Calha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Eh vabbè Suso triplicato quando rientra

L'unica possibilità di gioco andata, che si fa ora Ritolini?


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

E Kessiè un altro demente


----------



## Cizzu (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia sta sbagliando veramente tanto, tantissimo. Non mi piace per niente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Come si fa a non capire che non possiamo giocare così isolati davanti? Perché abbiamo un allenatore così indecente?


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

E niente, Valeri è questo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

lo faremo un tiro decente entro il 45'?


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Ottobre 2017)

siamo una squadra LENTA non c'è niente da fare


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cristo Santo sto Biglia


----------



## Superpippo80 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia morto


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Al 75 Locatelli per Biglia all' 85 Cutrone per Kalinic. Montella può anche uscire dallo stadio.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Montobiglia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

Sto rinvio del portriere basso non si puo vedere.


----------



## Kaw (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia se ne stia in panchina,mamma che flop


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2017)

Qualcuno gambizzi Biglia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Madoooooooooo, fuori dalle palle Biglia, fuori


----------



## Alfabri (28 Ottobre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Metti medianone Locatelli al posto di Biglia...e poi Silva al posto di Calha



Preciso quello che farei io


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Borini comunque è un idolo, si vede proprio che ci tiene


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Manco con le mani fa un cross decente.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Abate non serve letteralmente a un cavolo


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lichtsteiner è odioso, gli auguro i crociati.
E Dybala è sempre per terra, un altro che il campo lo dovrebbe vedere da casa, insopportabile.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque nel dubbio a noi non fischia nulla


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic e Biglia sono da cambiare al 45'
e saranno due cambi sprecati perché non dovevano partire dal 1'


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Ottobre 2017)

Una triangolazione manco a pagarla... Tutti i giocatori sono fermi. Senza palla non si muove nessuno... Nessuno.
Nessuno che si propone per farsi dare sto maledetto pallone


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ho un senso di nervoso per l'impotenza che si vede in avanti.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Manco con le mani segna sto cesso


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ma sparati


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ahahahhahahahahahahah non ci posso credere XD


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Pur di vedere Licthsteiner e Dybala gambizzati e sfasciati son disposto a pedere pure 0 a 4.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Dai col VAR


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Ottobre 2017)

vabbè quello non segna mai


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manco con le mani segna sto cesso


Aubameyang avrebbe sfondato la porta.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Che cesso d'attaccante.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Il grande Kalinic...


----------



## Superpippo80 (28 Ottobre 2017)

5 sconfitte in 11 partite


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma come cavolo si fa a non segnare.....come si fa...COME SI FA?????


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

ci vogliono le 2 punte... fuori biglia e chala....


----------



## Kaw (28 Ottobre 2017)

La fortuna non è mai con noi


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

non ci credo.......


----------



## Hellscream (28 Ottobre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner è odioso, gli auguro i crociati.
> E Dybala è sempre per terra, un altro che il campo lo dovrebbe vedere da casa, insopportabile.



Devi capirli, giocano nell'antisportività fatta a squadra.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Altra partita fortunata devo dire.


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma lui non segna fa salire la squadra


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic dovrebbe estinguersi, volatilizzarsi, sparire, evaporare, squagliarsi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mamma mia che cesso Kalinic, mamma mia. Non puoi non segnare, NON PUOI


----------



## Superpippo80 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Cmq non ce ne va dritta una, Buffon su Kalinic ha fatto un miracolone


----------



## Cizzu (28 Ottobre 2017)

Si sta mettendo male così. Davanti non ci siamo proprio. A me Kalinic proprio non piace.


----------



## Alex (28 Ottobre 2017)

ma basta kalinic, neanche a porta vuota, che piaga


----------



## cris (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic ma che cesso sei?! Come si fa a sbagliar un gol cosi


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Schiatta Kalinic


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Ottobre 2017)

Anche la fortuna ci odia....


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Ottobre 2017)

due anni tra stop e tiro...se aspetti che ti viene sotto hai tempo col sedere che si trova quello..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mi sono rotto le palle di quel cesso là davanti. Dentro SIlva o spengo la TV.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Il funzionale


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic è il nuovo Bacca.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo che Mirabelli sia di parola e lo rimandi LA'


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Basta con sto Kalinic e fuori anche l'allenatore che lo ha tanto voluto. Sempre detto che la nostra stagione è compromessa fin dal giorno che abbiamo anche solo cercato di prende Kalinic


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Ottobre 2017)

senza guardare il goal sbagliato.. ma kalinic cosa può fare da solo contro 2-3 difensori? *bisogna giocare a 2 punte*!


----------



## Anguus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Fuori Calha dentro Cutrone all'istante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ho paura poi che grazie a quella traversa del cavolo, Montella non farà un solo cambio, convinto di poter segnare alla juve così...


----------



## alcyppa (28 Ottobre 2017)

A Sky staranno stappando spumante a non finire dopo il gol mangiato da Kalinic.


Stramaledetto attaccanti mediocri...


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Sto rimpiangendo Bacca....


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia, ad oggi, è uno dei peggiori centrocampisti che hanno indossato la maglia del Milan. Non ha fatto una prestazione buona su 10/15 partite, il peggior Montolivo gli è sicuramente superiore. 

Un fallimento, spero che dalla prossima venga segregato in panchina con Montolivo titolare e Locatelli prima riserva o viceversa.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Kalinic è il nuovo Bacca.



Bacca sarà stato anche un cesso, ma questa palla te la metteva in porta


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Doveva fare la sponda


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi mi sto accorgendo che abbiamo giocatori talmente penosi in avanti, che quasi finisco giustifico Montella. Per questo adesso ci servirebbe Conte, che aveva reso Matri un bomber.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Meritavamo di essere in vantaggio... perdiamo.
Loro giocano con 3 punte.
Noi con 5 difensori, ed il fratello scemo di Bacca davanti


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia "l'equilibratore"... "io lo conosco bene, sarà l'acquisto più importante" ... "le geometrie di biglia" ... e via discorrendo. Alla faccia del pesce.... questo riesce a far giocare male 9 giocatori di movomento su 10.. e il decimo è lui.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Fuori chalanoglu e dentro Silva.
Kalinic sempre troopo solo contro 2 diensori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ottimo primo tempo, giochiamo assolutamente alla pari con la Juve.

Punteggio deciso da una prodezza sull'asse Pjanic-Dybala-Higuain.

Grande primo tempo di Kalinic Rodriguez e Borini finora.

Peccato per la traversa di Nikola che meritava il bol pr la grande partita fatta finora.

Partita aperta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Napoli-Mertens
Roma-Dzeko
Inter-Icardi
Lazio-Immobile
Juventus-Dybala
Milan-Kalinic


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non ci credo. Solita storia. Ovviamente gialli risparmiati ai suini che sono sempre per terra e provocano a dismisura passandole liscia. Sempre graziati. Comunque Kalinic male ma lo terrei in campo, invece solita prestazione imbarazzante di Biglia, va tolto. Lentissimo di pensiero e di gambe. Stiamo giocando in dieci e non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ridolini dovrebbe spiegare la presenza di Abate, che non giocava dal mesozoico, proprio contro la Juventus.
Per me sta sabotando. Non trovo altra spiegazione.


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Biglia, ad oggi, è uno dei peggiori centrocampisti che hanno indossato la maglia del Milan. Non ha fatto una prestazione buona su 10/15 partite, il peggior Montolivo gli è sicuramente superiore.
> 
> Un fallimento, spero che dalla prossima venga segregato in panchina con Montolivo titolare e Locatelli prima riserva o viceversa.



Per quanto odi Montolivo condivido. Ad oggi cesso immane e Mirabelli dovrebbe renderne conto.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Ottobre 2017)

comuqnue alla juve fischiano tutto,pure falli che non ci sono.. assurdo


----------



## Djici (28 Ottobre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> A Sky staranno stappando spumante a non finire dopo il gol mangiato da Kalinic.
> 
> 
> Stramaledetto attaccanti mediocri...



Hanno fatto il tifo per tutta l'estate per il matrimonio Milan-Kalinic...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Ottobre 2017)

1) a valeri a fine partita daranno una fiat tipo in regalo per ringraziare dell'arbitraggio di parte. Nulla di eclatante ma perennemente bianconero
2) non meritiamo di perdere
3) kalinic ***** si mangia


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Ottobre 2017)

auba non avrebbe dato il tempo a buffon neanche di rendersi conto di ciò che stava succedendo...ecco a cosa serve il bomber...il killer d'area...con lui questi erano tutti gol...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> senza guardare il goal sbagliato.. ma kalinic cosa può fare da solo contro 2-3 difensori? *bisogna giocare a 2 punte*!



Ma non so cosa ci si aspetta... Quelli difendono in otto e noi attacchiamo in due quando va bene. 
Non è problema del singolo... Ma di gioco corale...


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic, Biglia, girare ancora con Abate e Zapata
Ecco i risultato dei due fenomeni Mirabelli-Montella
Stiamo pure giocando bene ma quando mandi in campo certa gente c'è poco da fare
Non abbiamo un solo singolo manco alla pari dei loro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Biglia, ad oggi, è uno dei peggiori centrocampisti che hanno indossato la maglia del Milan. Non ha fatto una prestazione buona su 10/15 partite, il peggior Montolivo gli è sicuramente superiore.
> 
> Un fallimento, spero che dalla prossima venga segregato in panchina con Montolivo titolare e Locatelli prima riserva o viceversa.



Opinioni. Per me ottimo Biglia finora, ha alzato il pressing fino al limite dell'aread della Juve e garantito il controllo del gioci a centrocampo.
Un campione.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi mi sto accorgendo che abbiamo giocatori talmente penosi in avanti, che quasi finisco giustifico Montella. Per questo adesso ci servirebbe Conte, che aveva reso Matri un bomber.



Kalinic l'ha chiesto lui


----------



## Anguus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma con 24mln non c'era davvero niente meglio di Calhanoglu?


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

miracolo di buffon, ma kalinic troppo lento nel metter giu palla e tirare.

la juve sorniona fa 1 tiro e 1 azione in pratica e 1 gol.

noi purtroppo niente.

la scintillona poteva scattare se entrava questo gol, cosi' la perdiamo dai 2 ai 3 gol di scarto, è cosa certa ora.

diciamolo, ci gira veramente POCO da inizio campionato ad ora, grandi colpi di fortuna proprio POCHI.
l'anno scorso quel gol regolarissimo annullato a bonucci , ad esempio..


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per quanto odi Montolivo condivido. Ad oggi cesso immane e Mirabelli dovrebbe renderne conto.



Non solo oggi, ha fatto delle partite penose anche nelle altre partite e nel derby se non regalava il secondo gol...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ridolini dovrebbe spiegare la presenza di Abate, che non giocava dal mesozoico, proprio contro la Juventus.
> Per me sta sabotando. Non trovo altra spiegazione.



Fosse Abate il problema


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per quanto odi Montolivo condivido. Ad oggi cesso immane e Mirabelli dovrebbe renderne conto.



E tutti i tifosi che si sono segati per il suo arrivo.. 
Me compreso. 

Ma col senno di poi....


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per quanto odi Montolivo condivido. Ad oggi cesso immane e Mirabelli dovrebbe renderne conto.



Se non avete ancora capito che non doveva neanche giocare perchè stirato, non so cosa dirvi.
E' tutta la settimana che si dice e tra l'altro sarebbe bastato schierargli al fianco un giocatore ordinato come Locatelli al posto di Kessiè che non può giocare sulla mediana, ma Montella non lo capisce.

Per il resto Abate è assolutamente inutile, Rodriguez va bene solo come 3° in difesa o a 4, a 5 fa schifo.

Non meritiamo di perdere, provo un odio verso questi schifosi


----------



## Schism75 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque incredibile questo qui si è mangiato 2 goal clamorosi. E tutto sto lavoro per la squadra io sinceramente non lo vedo proprio. Non tiene una palla che sia una, di testa non ne vince una, e di sponda non ne parliamo.

Purtroppo siamo una squadra palesemente inferiore alla Juventus. Per vincere dovremmo mettere un furore agonistico tale da mangiarceli, cosa che purtroppo non abbiamo. Vogliamo essere una squadra "spagnola", ma non ce lo possiamo permettere. Anche se stasera almeno ci stiamo provando a giocare.

Biglia sinceramente è una delusione più grande di Bonucci se vogliamo. Non 1 lancio, ne un cambio gioco che sia uno, tutti tocchetti a 5 metri. E spesso Abate era liberissimo a destra. Una lentezza poi disarmante. Cioè se Montolivo giocava così oggi gli insulti si sprecavano. E secondo me, non è un caso che la Lazio stia volando quest'anno senza di lui.

Suso limitato e quindi nullo. Dybala invece si muove per tutto il fronte dell'attacco, rompendo molto le scatole a tutti i nostri giocatori che fanno possesso.
Il Turco, non mi stancherò mai di dirlo, è un giocatore di una discontinuità disarmante. E' un ectoplasma fino a questo momento.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non solo oggi, ha fatto delle partite penose anche nelle altre partite e nel derby se non regalava il secondo gol...



Si certo, memoria cortissima.
Prima dell'infortunio c'era gente che lo paragonava a Pirlo.
Equilibrio, questo sconosciuto...


----------



## DrHouse (28 Ottobre 2017)

Come si ferma suso? Raddoppiandolo

Come si raddoppia? Basta che Montella schieri Kalinic

Esonerare l'incapace e gettare Kalinic nell'umido


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (28 Ottobre 2017)

Buon primo tempo. Per come l’ho vista io, mi lasciano perplesso Cala e Kessie. Forse Silva per Cala.
Kalinic normale


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Opinioni. Per me ottimo Biglia finora, ha alzato il pressing fino al limite dell'aread della Juve e garantito il controllo del gioci a centrocampo.
> Un campione.



Secondo me sei un troll tbh


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Al di là dei nostri, si deve dire che perdere con questa Juve moscia e senza spunti è davvero avvilente.

Un'impresa al rovescio.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fosse Abate il problema



Infatti Abate finora dignitosissimo, anzi servito fin troppo poco, che spesso è libero alto a destra, visto che Biglia non ha il tasto lancio lungo.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Locatelli per Biglia 
Silva per Calhanoglu

Questo io farei subito...ma tanto Montella la vedrà diversamente e soprattutto c'è da rispettare il dogma del "cambio solo dopo il 75'"


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo finisca cosi
Non essere umiliati 4 a 0 sarebbe u n miracolo
Loro li davanti hanno dei veri fenomeni che possono far tranquillamente altri 3 o 4 gol


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque a parte tutto siamo in evidente crescita. Peccato per Kessie che ha fatto veramente poco, inesistente. 

Biglia sta facendo male ma praticamente è solo a centrocampo, dovrebbe essere maggiormente protetto invece deve preoccuparsi di coprire. 

Kalinic, abate (e Zapata) non dovrebbero stare tra i titolari e si vede.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Leggo maree di critiche....
Stiamomgiocando alla pari connuna dell prime 5 squadre d'Europa..... siete senza misura.... volete solo criticare.....

Non ci sono le basi per 10 commenti di critica e solo uno di apprezzamento......

Sono amareggiato....


----------



## Anguus (28 Ottobre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma non so cosa ci si aspetta... Quelli difendono in otto e noi attacchiamo in due quando va bene.
> Non è problema del singolo... Ma di gioco corale...



Semplicemente non è una punta d'area che fa 50 gol, non li ha mai fatti. Non può reggere un attacco da solo.. spero solo non aspetti l'80' per mettere dentro Cutro


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Kalinic l'ha chiesto lui


Sicuramente, però dopo che la dirigenza si è rifiutata di spendere 80 milioni per Aubameyang. I grandi bomber non li prendi se non parti da quella cifra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Al di là dei nostri, si deve dire che perdere con questa Juve moscia e senza spunti è davvero avvilente.
> 
> Un'impresa al rovescio.



Questa è la cosa più brutta. Fa rabbia proprio vedere questo milan così impotente in avanti per le scelte dell'allenatore, contro una juventus veramente imbarazzante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ok Biglia è un cesso, menomale che l'avete scoperto voi, alla Lazio infatti era odiato e in Nazionale non è mai convocato

Non sarà un problema di reparto o di mancanza di movimenti, Biglia è un cesso da sempre, si sa


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic sempre perennemente in ritardo ad ogni occasione che gli capita, terribile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Secondo me sei un troll tbh



Disse quello con 240 messggi a quello con 4000.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia inguardabile, come da inizio stagione

Kalinic si conferma attaccante da Fiorentina, con una punta seria al posto suo, eravamo 2 a 1.


----------



## Anguus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo maree di critiche....
> Stiamomgiocando alla pari connuna dell prime 5 squadre d'Europa..... siete senza misura.... volete solo criticare.....
> 
> Non ci sono le basi per 10 commenti di critica e solo uno di apprezzamento......
> ...



Sono d'accordo, anche perché la vedevo ancora più grigia. E' anche vero che tra quelle lì davanti forse la Juve per ora è quella meno in forma.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fosse Abate il problema



Non è sicuramente IL problema...ma a mio avviso è UN problema (che si aggiunge ad altri, forse più appariscenti)


----------



## elpacoderoma (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma c era la mano di Rugani?
No perché c’è un mano di de scoglio di arretrato.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Concordo con chi dice di far entrare Silva. Sempre se gli capiterà mai di trovarsi con il pallone in area.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo maree di critiche....
> Stiamomgiocando alla pari connuna dell prime 5 squadre d'Europa..... siete senza misura.... volete solo criticare.....
> 
> Non ci sono le basi per 10 commenti di critica e solo uno di apprezzamento......
> ...



Intanto siamo a -15 tipo dal quarto posto
E a fine anno saremo a -20/-25


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Buon primo tempo. Per come l’ho vista io, mi lasciano perplesso Cala e Kessie. Forse Silva per Cala.
> Kalinic normale



Meno male.
Kessiè non può giocare sulla mediana, non ha senso della posizione, non pensa la giocata semplice mai, è un pericolo ambulante, deve stazionare più avanti, come Nanngolan.
Calha non doveva giocare, con Lichecoso Silva era l'uomo ideale per puntarlo, farlo soffrire anche a livello fisico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic grandissimo lavoro in pressione, sempre presente a fare sponde e dare profonditá e solo un miracolo di Buffon gli nega il meritato gol, per me migliore in campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Intanto siamo a -15 tipo dal quarto posto
> E a fine anno saremo a -20/-25



Che centra, qui le critiche sono relative alla partita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2017)

A me il Milan sta piacendo , siamo sotto per episodi .

Ma Donnarumma ogni tanto una la vuole parare ?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo maree di critiche....
> Stiamomgiocando alla pari connuna dell prime 5 squadre d'Europa..... siete senza misura.... volete solo criticare.....
> 
> Non ci sono le basi per 10 commenti di critica e solo uno di apprezzamento......
> ...


Avrai anche ragione, ma conta che puntiamo alla Champions (anche se io la vedo durissima ormai) e se perdiamo questa siamo a 5 sconfitte.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Non è sicuramente IL problema...ma a mio avviso è UN problema (che si aggiunge ad altri, forse più appariscenti)



In questa partita non è neanche un problema dai. Non ha fatto neanche un errore, partita normale da 6. Il problema vero è la totale sterilità in avanti frutto dell'isolamento di quel cesso di Kalinic.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque con questa sconfitta il trend di Montella in tutto il 2017 rimane invariato. Ha collezionato quasi più sconfitte che vittorie in un intero anno sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Ottobre 2017)

A me sembrano sinceramente critiche del tutto ingenerose.

A parte Kalinic (comunque sfortunato sulla parata di buffon, davvero miracoloso) e Biglia (non in forma e mezzo stirato) stanno tutti facendo la loro parte egregiamente e non stiamo affatto sfigurando.
Se vi aspettavate di dominare la juve mi sa che non avete capito i valori che ci sono in campo.
Io sono felice e soddisfatto di questo primo tempo


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Leggo maree di critiche....
> Stiamomgiocando alla pari connuna dell prime 5 squadre d'Europa..... siete senza misura.... volete solo criticare.....
> 
> Non ci sono le basi per 10 commenti di critica e solo uno di apprezzamento......
> ...





Anche io mi sto amareggiando a leggere certi commenti assurdi.
Stiamo perdendo immeritatamente, ma a parte l'arrabbiatura con Kalinic mi sembra di leggere giudizi troppo severi contro quasi tutti


----------



## Anguus (28 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ma c era la mano di Rugani?
> No perché c’è un mano di de scoglio di arretrato.



Sembra di no, fatto sta che non c'è un replay chiarissimo


----------



## Alex (28 Ottobre 2017)

tra l'altro lo capisce il grande allenatore che kalinic oltre che scarso è pure isolato la davanti?


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Disse quello con 240 messggi a quello con 4000.....



Ah Boh sei l unico che elogia kalinic e Biglia quando chiaramente sono stati i peggiori in campo...


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

la partita è praticamente finita, se riusciamo a cambiarla (non dico vincerla che è tipo il nirvana, ma un pareggio) è un segno di GRANDE crescita per una squadra che contro roma inter e juve ha fatto buone prestazioni ma senza raccogliere niente.

invece credo che la juve non potra' rimanere a 1 tiro in porta (due con quello centrale di dybala) e che in contropiede fara' un po' quel che vuole.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me il Milan sta piacendo , siamo sotto per episodi .
> 
> Ma Donnarumma ogni tanto una la vuole parare ?



Non so quanto fosse parabile, visuale coperta e tiro perfetto, tanto di cappello al panzerotto


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Il bel giuoco? Ancora con sto bel giuoco? Ma basta per Dio.

Il calcio non è la ginnastica. Contano solo i punti.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Fa pensare il fatto che nonostante la sfortuna e alcuni giocatori che non stanno rendendo pienamente oppure messi in posizioni dubbie, il Milan ha giocato alla pari con la Juventus


----------



## Anguus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me sembrano sinceramente critiche del tutto ingenerose.
> 
> A parte Kalinic (comunque sfortunato sulla parata di buffon, davvero miracoloso) e Biglia (non in forma e mezzo stirato) stanno tutti facendo la loro parte egregiamente e non stiamo affatto sfigurando.
> Se vi aspettavate di dominare la juve mi sa che non avete capito i valori che ci sono in campo.
> Io sono felice e soddisfatto di questo primo tempo



se è per questo non abbiamo sfigurato neppure l'anno scorso con Paletta e Bacca..ma alla fine con le prime 4 il massimo a cui possiamo aspirare è una buona prestazione e qualche punto fortunoso


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (28 Ottobre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Bacca sarà stato anche un cesso, ma questa palla te la metteva in porta



Avrebbe messo dentro anche l' altra occasione bacca..
il funzionale ha i piedi di legno e una lentezza di movimento che sono
una tragedia.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

C'è da dire che mandzukic sta aiutando abate, spero che non faccia entrare d.Costa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Neanche un cambio o sbaglio?


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Che centra, qui le critiche sono relative alla partita.


Che se continuamo a perdere, pure oggi, qualcosa pur non andrà


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Neanche un cambio o sbaglio?



Per quelli devi attendere il 70mo e il secondo gol della Juve...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque sono stanco dell'incapacità cronica dei calciatori e dirigenti che continua a susseguirsi anno dopo anno. Possibile che non riusciamo a prendere un dirigente, allenatore o calciatore degno?


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma di Higuain che prende in scatto un metro a Romagnoli ne parliamo???
Ma veramente...che preparazione abbiamo fatto?


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si certo, memoria cortissima.
> Prima dell'infortunio c'era gente che lo paragonava a Pirlo.
> Equilibrio, questo sconosciuto...



Io non di certo.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma un giallo a Rugani no???


----------



## gabuz (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bel giuoco? Ancora con sto bel giuoco? Ma basta per Dio.
> 
> Il calcio non è la ginnastica. Contano solo i punti.



Amen


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per quelli devi attendere il 70mo e il secondo gol della Juve...



Probabile che cambi al secondo gol preso, altrimenti rimaniamo a una punta fino alla fine, al massimo fuori kalinic per cutrone al'85esimo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma i gobbi vengono mai ammoniti o il regolamento lo vieta?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Guarda lì guarda, appena sono sbilanciati: FALLO

Mai giallo, mai


----------



## vota DC (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Fa pensare il fatto che nonostante la sfortuna e alcuni giocatori che non stanno rendendo pienamente oppure messi in posizioni dubbie, il Milan ha giocato alla pari con la Juventus


Che è senza gioco. Allegri sta giocando le sue carte peggio e non ha nemmeno Milan lab dato che i suoi corrono, però altre squadre con veri allenatori hanno avuto un punteggio utile contro questa Juventus allo sbando, sono curioso di vedere cosa farà negli scontri diretti.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lo sgambetto è sempre giallo.


----------



## Montag84 (28 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma tira forte somaro


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

ma questi traversoni di Abate dalla trequarti a che servono?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

mai na gioia


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma porca vacca!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma metti un'altra punta dentro per dio!


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma il labiale di Ritolini?ha detto ti cambio mi pare a biglia


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Deve cambiare Biglia, non recupera e non imposta.
Dentro Locatelli.


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Errore di kessie.smarcato.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

La Juve comunque fa catenaccio


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non siamo trascendentali, ma il pareggio non sarebbe scandaloso.


----------



## Serginho (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma il labiale di Ritolini?ha detto ti cambio mi pare a biglia



Si, Biglia ha detto che ce la fa a continuare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia osceno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

La juve è moscissima, non possiamo perdere contro questi, dai su


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Se non prende il 2vnon cambia prima dell 80.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Perdere contro questa Juve è scandaloso.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo mollato.


----------



## koti (28 Ottobre 2017)

Se Montolivo giocasse come Biglia oggi lo insuteremmo per un mese.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2017)

Antonelli?!


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Il pareggio col genoa è stato immeritato, il pareggio con l'Inter non sarebbe stato di certo rubato e oggi pure....siamo anche sfortunati diciamolo.


Comunque vedo una squadra non ancora pronta, giovane, che corrono tutti sulla palla ma tatticamente allo sbando. Queste sono colpe dell'allenatore dai chiunque lo capirebbe eppure lo si conferma senza nemmeno alzare un dito bah


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Antonelli e Locatelli....


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Finalmente ce l'ha fatta a buttarli fuori


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Ottobre 2017)

sembra vedere la partita con la Roma..quando quelli decidono di acelerare...fanno il gol....


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

antonelli??????????


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se non prende il 2vnon cambia prima dell 80.



Veramente, bisogna "sperare" di beccare il secondo per un cambio


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Quindi Biglia stava giocando talmente bene che l'ha sostituito...


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che cambi fa? Ahahah


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> sembra vedere la partita con la Roma..quando quelli decidono di acelerare...fanno il gol....



Sì, è la stessa storia purtroppo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

Antonelli. Ahahahaha. Vabbe.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Fischi per Biglia, giusti se stava bene. Sbagliati se era mezzo stirato, in quel caso dovevano fischiare Ridolini.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ma metti le punte


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi Biglia stava giocando talmente bene che l'ha sostituito...



Già...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

A sto punto era meglio non fare cambi... Mai una gioia con Montella


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Antonelli è vivo


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Pardo e serena hanno rotto con sto elogi a Higuain


----------



## Alex (28 Ottobre 2017)

ma che cambi sono? comunque biglia osceno


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Aldilà delle alternative, cambi giusto a mio parere.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

ogni tiro un gol


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

E due.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Questo è calcio vero ragazzi, spiace dirlo.

Altro che tocchetti e passaggetti. Quando decidono di accelerare fanno ciao ciao.


----------



## cris (28 Ottobre 2017)

E s o n e r a r e


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ho chiuso il canale, magari ora lo mette un altro attaccante. Spero venga esonerato


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2017)

E vabbè, la differenza tra avere un attaccante da 90 milioni e uno da 25 è stata mostrata questo pomeriggio


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

Vabbè era chiaro, ora evitiamo imbarcata


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ehhhhhhh ma Kalinic è meglio di Higuain


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma dico io, stai perdendo per dio

Avanza Rodriguez e metti Cutrone/Silva

NOOOOO

Meglio Antonelli che non gioca da agosto


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Qualcosa doveva fare donnarumma


----------



## Schism75 (28 Ottobre 2017)

2 occasioni 2 goal. Il nostro attaccante funzionale ha necessità di avere 500 occasioni per fare 2 goal.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2017)

La differenza è tutta Kalinic Higuain .


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Eh niente, vince la squadra con l'attaccante più forte. Mai come in questa nostra partita è stato decisivo l'attacco.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Pure c**o che ha toccato il palo...


----------



## Pit96 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Fine


----------



## hiei87 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Come in tutti i big match che abbiamo giocato finora, la differenza l'hanno fatta i centravanti. Kalinic neanche con le mani segnerebbe...


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Noi traversa gli altri palo gol
Non c'è niente da fare, puniti sempre al primo sbaglio.


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2017)

Arrivederci arrivederci


----------



## koti (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ok, posso anche spegnere.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kessie ha deciso di guardare Asamoah invece di contrastarlo. Mi ha stufato sto qua e Biglia al seguito. Sono deluso.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Ottobre 2017)

ciao


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

La differenza che fa la grande punta. Noi invece 65 (+-) milioni buttati nel cesso per Silva e Kalinic.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, è la stessa storia purtroppo.



ecco..come dicevamo...un azione...gol..Donnarumma..veramente non si merita tutti quei soldi..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è calcio vero ragazzi, spiace dirlo.
> 
> Altro che tocchetti e passaggetti. Quando decidono di accelerare fanno ciao ciao.



Si infatti, qui c'è gente che pensa che siamo pari alla juve, solo perché questi son mosci e giocano quasi controvoglia. Che senso ha pressare e alzare i ritmi quando basta niente per schiantarci?


----------



## Eziomare (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è calcio vero ragazzi, spiace dirlo.
> 
> Altro che tocchetti e passaggetti. Quando decidono di accelerare fanno ciao ciao.



Tristemente vero.


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo mollato fisicamente, asamoah va via ad un borini spento.


----------



## Kaw (28 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo una squadra da sesto posto, poco da dire, ecco perchè perdiamo con quelle che ci sono sopra


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma qualcuno chiederà mai conto a quel Ridolini di m**** del perchè non riusciamo mai a tirare in modo decente verso la porta altrui?


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Gli scontri diretti li abbiamo persi tutti. E' ormai un loop che va avanti da anni ma quest'anno ci stiamo superando.


----------



## Alex (28 Ottobre 2017)

un senso di impotenza imbarazzante, ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Ottobre 2017)

immeritati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

Le prossime due gare: Sassuolo e Napoli. Al massimo 3 punti. La Champions sara lontanissima. Obbiettivo stagionale ormai impossibile.


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

La differenza è quella capra che non cambia nulla di nulla


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

"Abbiamo giocato alla pari con la Juve. Sfortunati. Piena fiducia in Montella"


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Ottobre 2017)

allora lo cacciamo questo allenatore scandaloso o no?! quel kalinc non c'è mai..MAI...


----------



## Pit96 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic non ce la fa proprio


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ci hanno scherzato come se fossimo la più squallida provinciale: quando hanno voluto far gol l'hanno fatto, come siamo ridotti...


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Forse un cutrone e un silva potrebbe rischiarli sul 2 a 0.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

kalinic..............


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Allenatore ridicolo, giocatori e mentalità mediocre
Cosa vi aspettavate?


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma c'è Andrè Silva attaccante del Portogallo ***** di quel cane maledetto!!!!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Ottobre 2017)

Amarezza condita da tristezza infinita


----------



## R41D3N (28 Ottobre 2017)

E la sfiga è sempre con noi comunque... Non manca mai quella


----------



## Anguus (28 Ottobre 2017)

200mln di euro per lasciarsi prendere a pallonate da mezza serie A.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Il funzionaleeeeeee


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ci stanno scherzando.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kalinic maledetto....


----------



## Eziomare (28 Ottobre 2017)

Stagione praticamente andata.
A meno di trionfare in EL.


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

ma la scarsezza di abate e antonelli lol.
ma di cosa parliamo, persino un lulic gli da' la birra come qualita'.

io credo che lo schema barcellona sia ormai anacronistico e forse non sia mai stato vincente se non hai qualche fuoriclasse da attivare la' davanti.

le avversarie si fanno schiacciare apposta per poi ripartire ben sapendo tutti i nostri limiti.

credo che montella sia finito qui e che serva un allenatore che cambi proprio impostazione (e anche qualche giocatore, via antonelli via zapata via abate via montolivo e dentro 4 giocatori con una fame tipo quella di borini, scarso ma pieno di volonta').


----------



## Hellscream (28 Ottobre 2017)

200 milioni per questo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ecco..come dicevamo...un azione...gol..Donnarumma..veramente non si merita tutti quei soldi..



Donnarumma e un buon portiere e sui tiri di Higuain non puo farci niente, pero e palesemente inadatto al ingaggio che percepisce. Quelli che fanno veramente la differenza sono altri: Handanovic, Oblak, Courtois, De Gea, Neuer, Lloris.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Ottobre 2017)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> E la sfiga è sempre con noi comunque... Non manca mai quella



La fortuna te la vai pure a creare te, con questi imbecilli in campo e un allenatore che ha fatto più sconfitte che vittorie in un intero anno cosa c'entra la fortuna?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

distrutti da Allegri


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Loro stanno giocando si e no al 20%.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Chalanoglu malissimo ad oggi


----------



## alcyppa (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è calcio vero ragazzi, spiace dirlo.
> 
> Altro che tocchetti e passaggetti. Quando decidono di accelerare fanno ciao ciao.




Chiunque di noi poteva dirlo ad inizio partita.
È sempre così e sempre sarà finchè ci ostiniamo ad andare dietro a quest'idea idiota di calcio.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Loro stanno giocando si e no al 20%.



Gli basta visto che giocano contro una Sampdoria/Torino qualsiasi


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Ottobre 2017)

E niente: per me il 1° Novembre è adesso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Ottobre 2017)

la juve ha fatto la partita che voleva fare. Lasciarci giocare con quei passaggi inutili di cui si rasenta l'inutilità e a stento si supera il centrocampo per poi colpire quando prendono palla senza il minimo sforzo.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2017)

Basta, io spengo, non ne posso più.
Squadra sterile e senza grinta.
Meglio Leanne Crow.


----------



## Anguus (28 Ottobre 2017)

L'anno scorso avevamo una squadra migliore. Lo dico con amarezza ma ad oggi è realtà


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (28 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh niente, vince la squadra con l'attaccante più forte. Mai come in questa nostra partita è stato decisivo l'attacco.



Veramente e sempre così, icardi con l' inter, dzeko con la roma e immobile con la lazio..
solo qua si è convinti che le partite si vincono anche con i centravanti funzionali che segnano
poco..


----------



## alcyppa (28 Ottobre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> la juve ha fatto la partita che voleva fare. Lasciarci giocare con quei passaggi inutili di cui si rasenta l'inutilità e a stento si supera il centrocampo per poi colpire quando prendono palla senza il minimo sforzo.



Ma lo fanno tutti e quel ******* di Montella continua imperterrito.
Nell'ambiente sono sicuro che venga perculato un po' da tutti.


Ed il brutto sarà che lui e la dirigenza parlerà di "buon Milan che ha creato tanto ma è stato sfortunato negli episodi".


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Vedo dei giocatori impauriti e con una preparazione molto peggiore che arrivano sempre tardi sul pallone


----------



## Kaw (28 Ottobre 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso avevamo una squadra migliore. Lo dico con amarezza ma ad oggi è realtà


C'era più spirito, più animo, più volontà. A prescindere che ad oggi gran parte del faraonico mercato si è rivelato una sòla.


----------



## Ambrole (28 Ottobre 2017)

Le occasioni limpide le abbiamo avute, siamo stati puniti dalla sfortuna è dai big della squadra avversaria. Più che colpe di Montella, io vedo quelle di chi ha allestito una squadra incompleta, spendendo tanto per giocatori inutili come Bonucci Silva e probabilmente anche calhanoglu, per poi non prendere un sostituto di niang. Deloufeu lo scarso....sta facendo meraviglie al barca...ma per il nostro super esperto in mercato era una pippa. Invece uno con quella velocità ci avrebbe dato tanto tanto in più


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Montella è riuscito a far peggio di Inzaghi: almeno Pippo fino a Dicembre aveva retto, questo qua ha mandato a putt..la stagione dopo nemmeno due mesi...


----------



## Superpippo80 (28 Ottobre 2017)

La squadra dell"anno scorso correva e lottava molto di più


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Ottobre 2017)

Brutta sconfitta, buoni 20 minuti iniziali e poi calati fisicamente. La partita è stata preparata anche bene ma troppi giocatori fuori forma. Non voglio credere che Kessie e Biglia siano questi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Locatelli entrato molto bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2017)

Peggior Milan degli ultimi anni, anche peggiore di quello di Inzaghi. Qualche testa deve saltare, non possiamo trascinarci cosi' fino a maggio


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Ottobre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma lo fanno tutti e quel ******* di Montella continua imperterrito.
> Nell'ambiente sono sicuro che venga perculato un po' da tutti.
> 
> 
> Ed il brutto sarà che lui e la dirigenza parlerà di "buon Milan che ha creato tanto ma è stato sfortunato negli episodi".


Scontato. Ma il fatto grave è che ci crede pure a quello che dice


----------



## Heaven (28 Ottobre 2017)

Con un top player davanti andremmo al 200% meglio
Assurdo tutto sto possesso palla senza mai riuscire a tirare verso la porta. Kalinic si deve dare una svegliata.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi, se stiamo qui ancora a parlare di fortuna e sfortuna allora non abbiamo capito proprio niente.

E' la quinta sconfitta su undici partite. Pietà.


----------



## Alfabri (28 Ottobre 2017)

Chalanoglu il nulla più assoluto


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> La squadra dell"anno scorso correva e lottava molto di più


 e l allenatore era sempre Montella. Allora il problema sono i giocatori, il che sarebbe un problema ben più grave


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma metti sta cacchio di seconda punta

e ci voleva tanto?

Montella sei un inetto


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Fanno quello che vogliono. Ci scherzano.


----------



## Aron (28 Ottobre 2017)

Quasi sicuramente Lazio e Inter vinceranno contro Verona e Benevento, e saluteremo definitivamente la qualificazione Champions (a meno di non vincere l'Europa League)

A memoria non mi ricordo un Milan virtualmente fuori dai primi 4/5 posti dopo solo undici giornate di campionato


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

lo schema del milan è anacronistico, possiamo star qui a smadonnare su biglia su kalinic su hakan su kessie abate tutti insomma, ma la verita' è che questo schema questo modo di giocare non ha piu' senso a livello MONDIALE.
ma la lazio o l'atalanta, squadre veloci che fanno della rimessa la loro forza, non hanno una rosa cosi' superiore se mai lo sia alla nostra.
poi è vero, non abbiamo dei contropiedisti, e qui la colpa è di montella che ha voluto calhanoglu, biglia, che non ha voluto un esterno di sinistra di alto livello.
la punta veloce l'avremmo ed è andrè.
mancano le due ali.

suso oggi stramarcato ha fatto nulla, ma non è messi ed è normale sia cosi.

presi uno a uno questi ci doppiano, non è questa la partita, erano quelle con inter con roma con sampdoria dove dovevamo fare ben altro.

suso è fortissimo ma ti condiziona perchè senza palla non va MAI (mai visto un giocatore cosi' a livello mondiale che abbia tanta qualita' ma cosi' poco dinamismo dai tempi di riquelme)


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, se stiamo qui ancora a parlare di fortuna e sfortuna allora non abbiamo capito proprio niente.
> 
> E' la quinta sconfitta su undici partite. Pietà.



Eeeeh ma le qualità ci sono
Eeeeh ma serve tempo
Eeeeh ma siamo in crescita


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Ottobre 2017)

La Lazio ha vinto a Torino contro la Juve senza spendere 1 euro. 
La differenza è la mentalità e l’allenatore. 
Attualmente anche la Lazio ha questi 2 fattori 10 passi avanti


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Quando Borini del Sunderland risulta essere il nostro migliore in campo..


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Montella nel post partita: abbiamo giocato alla pari con una grandissima Juve, siamo stati puniti da episodi, bene Kalinic che ha giocato per la squadra, stiamo crescendo, ho visto cose positive, e via così con altre ********* che ripete ormai da mesi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Quest'anno alla juve un gol lo fanno tutti, ce la faremo noi a farne almeno uno?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> lo schema del milan è anacronistico, possiamo star qui a smadonnare su biglia su kalinic su hakan su kessie abate tutti insomma, ma la verita' è che questo schema questo modo di giocare non ha piu' senso a livello MONDIALE.
> ma la lazio o l'atalanta, squadre veloci che fanno della rimessa la loro forza, non hanno una rosa cosi' superiore se mai lo sia alla nostra.
> poi è vero, non abbiamo dei contropiedisti, e qui la colpa è di montella che ha voluto calhanoglu, biglia, che non ha voluto un esterno di sinistra di alto livello.
> la punta veloce l'avremmo ed è andrè.
> ...



Concordo in pieno. Siamo incredibilmente lenti. La vendita di Niang senza prendere alcun giocatore con quelle qualita (la velocita) ancora oggi non la ho capito. Ok, venderlo, ma serve al meno un giocatore veloce nel calcio moderno. Abbiamo una rosa piena di giocatori che viaggiano a velocita media.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno alla juve un gol lo fanno tutti, ce la faremo noi a farne almeno uno?



La Juve prima di oggi aveva subito più gol di noi....


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2017)

comunque calhanoglu, biglia e kalinic sono davvero giocatorini


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Stiamo guardando una squadra di diletanti,neanche se guardi le partite in Turchia non vedi un livello cosi basso...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

gol del chelsea purtroppo (stavano pareggiando a bournemouth) piove sul bagnato


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Ottobre 2017)

la sensazione di impotenza che dà questa squadra è una roba terrificante.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Montella nel post partita: abbiamo giocato alla pari con una grandissima Juve, siamo stati puniti da episodi, bene Kalinic che ha giocato per la squadra, stiamo crescendo, ho visto cose positive, e via così con altre ********* che ripete ormai da mesi.



Qualcuno gli faccia l'alcool-test.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Non ci va bene MAI niente. Chelsea in vantaggio.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Ottobre 2017)

perche cavolo ha messo Silva in campo adesso?cosa puo cambiare?ma va a .... Montella...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2017)

comunque anche al massimo delle loro capacità, questi ragazzi non sono comunque da champions


----------



## Superpippo80 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Bisogna avere il coraggio di panchinare Bonucci, Biglia e Kessie.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kessie...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Bisogna avere il coraggio di panchinare Bonucci, Biglia e Kessie.



Ma Kessie soprattutto, inutile in copertura, inutile in costruzione, non è chiamato ad inserirsi e quando lo fa tira fuori lo stadio

Meglio Locatelli lì


----------



## Alfabri (28 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Bisogna avere il coraggio di panchinare Bonucci, Biglia e Kessie.



La domanda è per rimpiazzarli con chi...


----------



## Pit96 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quanto è scarso kessie?


----------



## Lambro (28 Ottobre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno. Siamo incredibilmente lenti. La vendita di Niang senza prendere alcun giocatore con quelle qualita (la velocita) ancora oggi non la ho capito. Ok, venderlo, ma serve al meno un giocatore veloce nel calcio moderno. Abbiamo una rosa piena di giocatori che viaggiano a velocita media.



bravo, siamo una squadra veramente di altri tempi, tipo la roma di nils liedholm 
ed infatti tutti ci aspettano e poi ci puniscono visto che ci sbilanciamo come non mai per fare ventordicimila tocchi inutili e che ci lasciano fare.
il milan di ancelotti tanto per dire aveva eccellenti palleggiatori, cavolo seedorf pirlo kaka' , di cosa stiamo parlando, eppure giocava di contropiede e verticalizzava in modo terrificante e veloce.
quando invece guardiola ha iniziato a spopolare col suo barcellona, tutti hanno cercato di imitarlo (ovviamente nessuno c'è riuscito perchè nessuno aveva QUEL messi), anche ancelotti (ricordo un milan lento e blando molto palleggiatore che non tirava mai in porta).

ma ora le cose sono cambiate, il gioco è fatto di strappi violenti, di riconquiste palla, il possesso non lo fa nessuno in europa tranne il milan.


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma il giallo ad Alex Sandro???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> perche cavolo ha messo Silva in campo adesso?cosa puo cambiare?ma va a .... Montella...



Per umiliarlo.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque anche al massimo delle loro capacità, questi ragazzi non sono comunque da champions



Concordo, con Conte forse lotterebbero per un quarto o quinto posto
Alle condizioni attuali il massimo è il decimo/dodicesimo posto


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

penso A QUEI POVERACCI CHE HANNO FATTO L'ABBONAMENTO ALLO STADIO ....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per umiliarlo.



Si infatti, quando c'è qualche speranza per lui mette dentro sempre Cutrone


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Anche Kessie comunque è incredibile, Mirabelli ha buttato 250M in soli pacchi
Incompetente puro (come io che mi ero esaltato  )


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> penso A QUEI POVERACCI CHE HANNO FATTO L'ABBONAMENTO ALLO STADIO ....



Si davvero, mamma mia che inculata cosmisca.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

La Juve CAMMINA in manco. Nonostante ciò non subisce nulla.

Avessero giocato così all'Olimpico contro la Lazio ne avrebbero presi 3.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque anche al massimo delle loro capacità, questi ragazzi non sono comunque da champions



Non si possono dire queste cose, l'Inter di quest'anno insegna.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Concordo, con Conte forse lotterebbero per un quarto o quinto posto
> Alle condizioni attuali il massimo è il decimo/dodicesimo posto


Ma perché pensate questo? 
Ma che razza di rosa ha la Lazio? Eppure abbiamo visto dov’è!!!! 
La differenza è la mentalità da grande squadra che manca al Milan. Ed un allenatore, soprattutto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Penso che Montella vada esonerato.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Il miglior aquisto del Milan?...Borini...con 11 Borini la vincevamo con 3-0 ... ma questi non hanno grinta..non hanno...p....e..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma st'arrembaggio a che ora inizia?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

Per essere oggettivi, ogni valutazione sui giocatori ad ora è comunque fuori logo, con l'allenatore ridicolo che abbiamo e l'ambiente negativo che si è creato grazie a lui è normale che tutti sembrino cessi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Che palle essere milanista, una cosa brutta.


----------



## RickyB83 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Probabilmente con la juve c sarebbe finita più o meno così.. Non mi ero fatto illusioni infatti non l ho manco guardata...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2017)

mirabell-montella hanno portato al Milan dei cessi cosmici e costosissimi
ritiriamoci va... ricominciamo dalla lega pro che è meglio


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

La juve giochicchiando ci ha fatto due gol...da questa gara traspare un senso di impotenza clamoroso.


----------



## Aron (28 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Concordo, con Conte forse lotterebbero per un quarto o quinto posto
> Alle condizioni attuali il massimo è il decimo/dodicesimo posto



Per me, senza Bonucci (che ha causato più scompiglio che altro) e con uno come Conte, così come siamo avremmo potuto piazzarci terzi o quarti.

Ma giocando ovviamente al 200%


----------



## alcyppa (28 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mirabell-montella hanno portato al Milan dei cessi cosmici e costosissimi
> ritiriamoci va... ricominciamo dalla lega pro che è meglio



.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non si possono dire queste cose, l'Inter di quest'anno insegna.


chi hai migliore dell'inter?
con tutti questi giocatori, ma con Perisic e Icardi, avresti vinto 2 o 3-0


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Ottobre 2017)

Biglia ha fatto schifo, Locatelli fa pieta', rodriguez cross inprecisi..abbiamo un attacco di serie b, bacca era meglio non arriveremo tra le prime dieci quest'anno con questo passo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> chi hai migliore dell'inter?


Della Lazio credo proprio tutti. Che ad oggi rendono come cessi però. 
Eppure la Lazio vola. 
Mancano mentalità e allenatore. 
Con Conte con questa rosa saremmo tranquillamente da 2/3 posto.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma perché pensate questo?
> Ma che razza di rosa ha la Lazio? Eppure abbiamo visto dov’è!!!!
> La differenza è la mentalità da grande squadra che manca al Milan. Ed un allenatore, soprattutto.



Immobile, Savic, Leiva, De Vrij, Anderson
Tutti giocatori NETTAMENTE superiori ai nostri
Non capisco questo continuo a dire che i nostri sono dei fenomeni incompresi quando nessuno ha mai dimostrato assolutamente nulla in una realtà un pochino importante.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Ottobre 2017)

Nessun allenatore metterebbe Antonelli per recuperare il risultato.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

guardate Allegri


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La juve giochicchiando ci ha fatto due gol...da questa gara traspare un senso di impotenza clamoroso.



Purtroppo tra un pò il genio ribalterà la verità parlando di grande prestazione e sfortuna.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ch'amarezza.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Veramente e sempre così, icardi con l' inter, dzeko con la roma e immobile con la lazio..
> solo qua si è convinti che le partite si vincono anche con i centravanti funzionali che segnano
> poco..


Penso che la partita con la Roma sia paragonabile a questa, perchè anche lì ce l'eravamo giocata alla pari ed hanno deciso due guizzi di Dzeko come qui con Higuain, ma le altre partite (Inter e Lazio) sono state in gran parte dominate dagli avversari.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Kessie che fa finta di non vedere Borini totalmente solo, bravo


----------



## Aron (28 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per essere oggettivi, ogni valutazione sui giocatori ad ora è comunque fuori logo, con l'allenatore ridicolo che abbiamo e l'ambiente negativo che si è creato grazie a lui è normale che tutti sembrino cessi



Singolarmente sono discreti/buoni, e c'è chi ha molto potenziale.

Ma senza i leader veri (non presunti come Bonucci) e senza i campioni (che con 240 milioni almeno uno lo dovevi prendere), i discreti/buoni in un ambiente difficile come il Milan attuale...e con un allenatore come Montella...cosa bisognava aspettarsi?


----------



## Superpippo80 (28 Ottobre 2017)

A Montella daranno l'ultima chance contro il Sassuolo, con cui vinceremo grazie alla pochezza dell'avversario e ricomincerà la tiritera, e così in un loop all'infinito


----------



## Igniorante (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Penso che Montella vada esonerato.



Direi. 
Tornato a casa adesso dal lavoro ma comunque solo a sentire Ebete in campo, l'erroraccio di Kalinic, Silva sempre in panchina, l'esonero ci sta tutto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Ottobre 2017)

L’allenatore è sicuramente scadente ma io continuo a vedere errori da scuol calcio e mediocrità ovunque, oltre a nulla personalità. Biglia inesistente, Rodriguez e Romagnoli che sbagliano sui due gol, Kessie che sbaglia ogni passaggio e sul secondo cammina di fianco ad Asamoh invece di contrastarlo, Kalinic che non la butta dentro, Calhanoglu che dovrebbe essere quello che tecnicamente prende in mano la squadra sparisce e propone l’ennesima prestazione scadente... Gli altri li conosciamo. Per il resto non corriamo, non ci aiutiamo e non ci muoviamo. Degrado!
Se voi siete certi che i giocatori siano forti, spero abbiate ragione e dico beati voi. A me il livello della rosa è la cosa che preoccupa di più. Comunque conferma di stagione finita. Che delusione questa partita.

P.s. Solito grande Borini! L’unico che abbia saltato l’uomo è che abbia corso come si deve.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Allora..senza Bonucci in campo..e cambiato in gioco?cioe con Montella anche se prendono 11 giocatori nuovi il gioco e lo steso..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> guardate Allegri



E' stato lui a ridurci così, #ècolpadiallegri


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Immobile, Savic, Leiva, De Vrij, Anderson
> Tutti giocatori NETTAMENTE superiori ai nostri
> Non capisco questo continuo a dire che i nostri sono dei fenomeni incompresi quando nessuno ha mai dimostrato assolutamente nulla in una realtà un pochino importante.


Immobile giocatoretto che riesce a rendere in un determinato contesto. Con il Dortmund faceva pena. 
Savic un fenomeno, l’unico credo. 
Leiva??? Dai lasciamo perdere... abbiamo preso il loro titolare che hanno sostituito con questo fuori rosa del liverpool 
De vrij ci sta, ma non lo vedo più forte di romagnoli. 
Anderson neanche gioca..
I nostri stanno rendendo come cessi a pedali, ma cessi non sono. Ci vuole un allenatore con carattere e che li sappia valorizzare davvero. Con Conte, bonucci tornerebbe ad essere il primo al mondo insieme a Ramos..


----------



## Konrad (28 Ottobre 2017)

Tanta tanta amarezza...non so se ci siano stati tanti errori sul mercato...il curriculum direbbe di no...
A questo punto conviene cambiare allenatore, perché Montella a questo gruppo non ha altro da dare...ma può ancora togliere...


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo tra un pò il genio ribalterà la verità parlando di grande prestazione e sfortuna.



Sicuro come la morte che si aggrapperà alla traversa di Kalinic costruendoci un giudizio sulla partita totalmente fuori dalla realtà.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma credete che non abbiano pensato di cambiare allenatore???

Chi si prende adesso? C'è libero solo Ancelotti ammesso che verrebbe


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Certo che chiudere tra gli olè dei gobbi.... mamma mia.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Immobile, Savic, Leiva, De Vrij, Anderson
> Tutti giocatori NETTAMENTE superiori ai nostri
> Non capisco questo continuo a dire che i nostri sono dei fenomeni incompresi quando nessuno ha mai dimostrato assolutamente nulla in una realtà un pochino importante.



Ci sta ma Inzaghi ha fatto diventare un calciatore anche Luis Alberto che l'hanno scorso non ha visto il campo. Possiamo trovare tutte le scorciatoie che vogliamo ma è questa la verità. Con un allenatore serio questa squadra sarebbe sul podio


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Ottobre 2017)

Chi è che quest'estate non voleva Cuadrado? Qui a momenti è riserva


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Immobile giocatoretto che riesce a rendere in un determinato contesto. Con il Dortmund faceva pena.
> Savic un fenomeno, l’unico credo.
> Leiva??? Dai lasciamo perdere... abbiamo preso il loro titolare che hanno sostituito con questo fuori rosa del liverpool
> De vrij ci sta, ma non lo vedo più forte di romagnoli.
> Anderson neanche gioca..



Hai pienamente ragione. La differenza la fa l'allenatore. La Lazio in campo non c'entra niente con questo Milan. Se scambiamo i due allenatori, la Lazio sarebbe decima.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Ottobre 2017)

Sconfitta preannunciata,figuraccia pure. Purtroppo finché non avremo un'idea di gioco e grinta, e soprattutto un allenatore che sappia darle,non faremo molto meglio di così. Questa è la storia,tocca rassegnarsi a questo scempio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Ottobre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ci sta ma Inzaghi ha fatto diventare un calciatore anche Luis Alberto che l'hanno scorso non ha visto il campo. Possiamo trovare tutte le scorciatoie che vogliamo ma è questa la verità. Con un allenatore serio questa squadra sarebbe sul podio


Grandissimo.


----------



## robs91 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Squadra costruita senza un senso,complimenti all'ex dirigente del Cosenza.Su Montella,vabbe' è come sparate sulla croce rossa.


----------



## Gito (28 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Anche Kessie comunque è incredibile, Mirabelli ha buttato 250M in soli pacchi
> Incompetente puro (come io che mi ero esaltato  )



Adesso non esageriamo ok che siamo tutti incazzati però...
E' Montella che sta sbagliando tutto e rendono tutti meno di quello che valgono perchè nessuno sa cosa deve fare in campo.
Ogni domenica giocano in un ruolo diverso con moduli diversi, se giocano bene vengono panchinati se giocano male giocano ancora...
Che delusione... Pressare Conte subito per rescindere e portarlo a Milano anche a costo di rapirlo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2017)

Antonelli cammina col trasportino dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Ottobre 2017)

Nel secondo tempo non siamo neanche scesi in campo.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma va sempre tutto bene per il nostro allenatore...


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Ottobre 2017)

io credo che molti giocatori che abbiamo comprato non sono di un certo livello..biglia fa propio ****** meglio montolivo..e questa la dice lunga..donnarumma non para un tiro..romagnoli non da sicurezzea niente salto di qualita'


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2017)

donnarumma 6 2 tiri imparabili a fil di palo
abate 6 ordinato
zapata 6,5 regge benissimo
romagnoli 6,5 come zapata
rodriguez 5 non fa nulla
kessie 5 soliti errori
biglia 4 da buttare in panchina. "Forza Lazio"
borini 7 per il cuore. ma palla al piede... dio ce ne scampi...
calhanoglu 4 pietà... toglietegli quella 10 e datela ad un tifoso random. giocherebbe meglio
suso 6 ci prova ma ne ha costantemente 3 addosso
kalinic 3 si sapeva. 

montella 5,5 la prepara bene, giochiamo bene, ma siamo prevedibili.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Ottobre 2017)

la Juventus ha chiuso la partita con Chielini in atacco...siamo diventati la barzeletta del mondo..se guardi la partita su ogni canale italiano o straniero tutti ci ridino in faccia..


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2017)

annientati


----------



## Alex (28 Ottobre 2017)

praticamente la Juve in ciabatte e noi non pareggiamo (figuriamoci vincere) neanche se avessimo giocato per altri 800 minuti


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Ottobre 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Adesso non esageriamo ok che siamo tutti incazzati però...
> E' Montella che sta sbagliando tutto e rendono tutti meno di quello che valgono perchè nessuno sa cosa deve fare in campo.
> Ogni domenica giocano in un ruolo diverso con moduli diversi, se giocano bene vengono panchinati se giocano male giocano ancora...
> Che delusione... Pressare Conte subito per rescindere e portarlo a Milano anche a costo di rapirlo



montella ha per il 60 % la colpa ma per il resto il resto anche la dirigenza ha anche le sue colpe..giocatori non in forma e scartati dalle altre squadre e pagati troppo cari, silva non vale 40 Millioni, kessie 30 Millioni no mai, biglia e' la fotocopia peggiore di montolivo


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo perso *esclusivamente* perché loro davanti hanno un Higuain e noi no.
Scegliete voi se vederlo come un fatto positivo o negativo.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo una squadra femmina non ce niente da fare....siamo lo specchio di montella


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> donnarumma 6 2 tiri imparabili a fil di palo
> abate 6 ordinato
> zapata 6,5 regge benissimo
> romagnoli 6,5 come zapata
> ...



Il 5.5 a Montella non ci sta proprio. Uno che condanna la squadra alla sterilità offensiva perenne non può prendere 5.5. Con quella formazione se vai sotto devi cambiare subito e mettere un attaccante per riprendere il risultato, perdendo già di fatto un cambio.

Ma il bello qual'è? La seconda punta non la mette per prima, mette Antonelli...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Ottobre 2017)

1-Preparazione atletica ridicola
2-Allenatore ridicolo
3-Gioco fatto di passaggetti inutili 
4-Kalinic


----------



## Schism75 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Per la prima volta stasera dopo il 2-0 ho spento. Troppo deluso.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma dove vogliamo andare? ..c'è il nostro capo cannoniere è Suso un esterno..
giochiamo praticamente senza attacco.


----------



## simone316 (28 Ottobre 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> montella ha per il 60 % la colpa ma per il resto il resto anche la dirigenza ha anche le sue colpe..giocatori non in forma e scartati dalle altre squadre e pagati troppo cari, silva non vale 40 Millioni, kessie 30 Millioni no mai, biglia e' la fotocopia peggiore di montolivo



Silva è l'ultimo che ha colpe


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Ottobre 2017)

Sconfitta meritata e dettata dal fatto che gli attaccanti devono far gol e non le sponde alla Gilardino.

Biglia e Kalnic due disastri al pari delle controparti Berlusconiane Montolivo e Bacca


----------



## Djici (28 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Siamo una squadra femmina non ce niente da fare....siamo lo specchio di montella



Invece l'anno scorso eravamo una squadra maschia che ci metteva le palle.
Pure quando eravamo sotto di 2 gol, nessuno si arrendeva.

L'allenatore era lo stesso. Sono i giocatori che non lo sono piu !


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

Un altra bella serata...


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2017)

Preparatevi ad un sorriso a 32 denti.


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

Prendiamo nestoroski...


----------



## meteoras1982 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Intanto Bacca ha segnato il gol del pareggio contro l'Atletico Madrid ahahahah!!!


----------



## Hellscream (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ancora lo devono esonerare?


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Siamo una squadra da Lega Pro , io con Montella allenatore non posso piu guardare le partite.aspetto qualcono capace di dare un idea di gioco.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ormai nemmeno mi arrabbio, l'ho fatto dopo la gara con la Samp. Lì ho capito il genere di stagione che ci aspettava.

Le sconfitte contro Roma, Inter e Juve me le aspettavo, e penso che sia inutile dare giudizi sui giocatori. Le colpe stanno in panchina: basta vedere come gioca l'Atalanta per capire quanto la mano dell'allenatore sia fondamentale per poter far rendere al meglio i calciatori. 

Questo Milan è composto da 11 giocatori messi a caso che non sanno cosa fare, come disporsi in campo e come impostare le fasi di attacco e difesa. 

Non si vede uno straccio di schema, un movimento coordinato, ma solo inutili passaggetti in orizzontale che non portano a nulla.


----------



## RickyB83 (28 Ottobre 2017)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Intanto Bacca ha segnato il gol del pareggio contro l'Atletico Madrid ahahahah!!!



Considerando che bakambu e la squadra stanno anche volando..


----------



## folletto (28 Ottobre 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma credete che non abbiano pensato di cambiare allenatore???
> 
> Chi si prende adesso? C'è libero solo Ancelotti ammesso che verrebbe



Chi si prende? Semplice, un allenatore


----------



## mistergao (28 Ottobre 2017)

Mi spiace non averne prese quattro, così almeno Mortella sarebbe stato sicuramente cacciato, così rischia di restare. Datemi un altro allenatore, mi va bene anche Mazzarri.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Qualcuno lo filmi durante l'intervista postpartita, voglio contare quanti denti bianchi espone quando ridacchia.


----------



## krull (28 Ottobre 2017)

Orribile. Spettacolo osceno. Tutti da cacciare a pedate. TUTTI


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ci manca un regista,un centrocampista alla gattuso e uno che la butta dentro ...


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ah dimenticavo , anche un allenatore che dia gli schemi e che faccia giocare la squadra con due punte la' davanti...


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Abbiamo un gioco vecchio passato.... hanno incensato un gol fatto con 42 passaggi.....questo non e un preggio ma un grosso difetto .......ma fin quando ce vincenzino questo sarà il nostro calvario


----------



## Gito (28 Ottobre 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> montella ha per il 60 % la colpa ma per il resto il resto anche la dirigenza ha anche le sue colpe..giocatori non in forma e scartati dalle altre squadre e pagati troppo cari, silva non vale 40 Millioni, kessie 30 Millioni no mai, biglia e' la fotocopia peggiore di montolivo



Ovvio che i giocatori sembrano scarsi, fai la preparazione giocando a 4 poi cambi e giochi a 3 a campionato già iniziato, poi cambi preparatore in corso d'opera, non metti gerarchie perchè "bisogna portare avanti più giocatori possibili".
Cosa devono fare i giocatori poveri cristi, è normale che rendono poco, non sanno cosa fare.
Silva non gli è stata data ancora continuità lo fa giocare 15 minuti quando o abbiamo già vinto o abbiamo già perso quindi quando ormai la squadra o è rassegnata o gioca per gestire e non per segnare ed in piu davanti a lui non ha cr7 come in nazionale (dove segna a valanga) ma una pippa colossale.


----------



## folletto (28 Ottobre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> Ci manca un regista,un centrocampista alla gattuso e uno che la butta dentro ...



Alla Lazio mancherebbe più gente che a noi ma guarda come giocano e quanti punti hanno. 
Hai visto la fase difensiva passiva del Milan stasera? Hai notato la quasi totale assenza di movimenti senza palla? Suvvia, prima di tutto ci manca un allenatore


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Ottobre 2017)

folletto ha scritto:


> Alla Lazio mancherebbe più gente che a noi ma guarda come giocano e quanti punti hanno.
> Hai visto la fase difensiva passiva del Milan stasera? Hai notato la quasi totale assenza di movimenti senza palla? Suvvia, prima di tutto ci manca un allenatore


Concordo..


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ci sta ma Inzaghi ha fatto diventare un calciatore anche Luis Alberto che l'hanno scorso non ha visto il campo. Possiamo trovare tutte le scorciatoie che vogliamo ma è questa la verità. Con un allenatore serio questa squadra sarebbe sul podio



Ok ma non facciamo diventare la Lazio il Leicester, a Roma hanno qualche ottimo giocatore


----------



## DrHouse (28 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma: 1 para i tiri che parerebbe anche Gabriel. Dal rigore di Doha non ha più fatto nulla di eccezionale
Zapata 4,5: non è osceno, ma è stato più volte graziato dall'arbitro, altrimenti parleremmo di cartellini e punizioni pericolose subite
Romagnoli 6,5: il migliore, sul primo gol fa il possibile per non far segnare Higuain, qualsiasi difensore non l'avrebbe fatto entrare in area e portarlo a tirare sul palo del portiere.
Rodriguez 5,5: meno preciso di Romagnoli, ma non indecente
Abate 6: buona prova, qualche macchia ma sufficiente
Kessie 5: presenza fisica e tattica, ma quanti errori
Biglia 0: non voglio più vederlo
Borini 6: sarebbe da mezzo voto in più per il primo tempo, nella ripresa cala (non so se fisicamente o per il cambio fascia)
Suso 0: il fenomeno contro il Chievo. Lo sanno tutti che tolta l'unica cosa che sa fare, è peggio di Mastour
Calhanoglu 0: peggio di Mati Fernandez
Kalinic 0: chi lo difende iniziasse a chiedere scusa a Dugarry, Andreas Andersson, Maniero, Kluivert, Comandini, Javi Moreno, Jose Mari, Gilardino, Matri, Pazzini, Torres, Destro, Luiz Adriano e Bacca. è la peggior sciagura capitata a Milanello. e la gente lo diceva da mesi e veniva insultata

Antonelli 2: inutile.
Locatelli 4,5: peggio di Biglia non può fare, ma entra coi compagni già con la testa in discoteca
Silva sv: ringraziate Montella per i cinque minuti che vede il campo

Montella 0: il cancro


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

La lazio ha luis alberto, parolo e immobile...


----------



## Crox93 (28 Ottobre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Immobile giocatoretto che riesce a rendere in un determinato contesto. Con il Dortmund faceva pena.
> Savic un fenomeno, l’unico credo.
> Leiva??? Dai lasciamo perdere... abbiamo preso il loro titolare che hanno sostituito con questo fuori rosa del liverpool
> De vrij ci sta, ma non lo vedo più forte di romagnoli.
> ...



Intanto Immobile rende ora, e la Lazio inizia ad aver obbiettivi importanti (al pari dei nostri)
Leiva per ora piscia in testa a Biglia, Romagnoli è sopravvalutatissimo non azzecca proprio nulla con De Vrij
Anderson è infortunato ma non me lo ricordo proprio scarso eh


----------



## Edric (28 Ottobre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> La lazio ha luis alberto, parolo e immobile...



Ecco appunto... avessi detto i fenomeni.


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

edric ha scritto:


> ecco appunto... Avessi detto i fenomeni.



stanno rendendo come tali... Ovvio che c'entra l'allenatore ...


----------



## Edric (28 Ottobre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> stanno rendendo come tali... Ovvio che c'entra l'allenatore ...



Esattamente.


----------



## Black (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ma kalinic preso a 25m non è allo stesso livello di bacca a 30?
Anzi no . Il pescatore stasera forse l'avrebbe messa


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

E non dimentichiamoci di milinkovic savic che da solo e' mezza squadra...


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma non avrà colpe ma non para più


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2017)

Ancora la società tace.
Montella doveva essere esonerato al fischio finale.
Traducetelo in cinese a Li, datevi una mossa.


----------



## Edric (28 Ottobre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> E non dimentichiamoci di milinkovic savic che da solo e' mezza squadra...



Milinkovic Savic è fortissimo (a me fa impazzire fin da quando è arrivato in Italia).

Ma non dimentichiamoci che i primi mesi in Italia, con un altro allenatore (uno sullo stesso calibro di Montella tra l'altro), anche lui ha faticato a rendere al meglio e a far vedere il suo vero potenziale.


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

La verita' in definitiva e' una sola : Non abbiamo i giocatori e non abbiamo l'allenatore...


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Ottobre 2017)

I giocatori ci sono...non c'è il manico giusto


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Ottobre 2017)

A centrocampo non c'e' nessuno, una punta che segna non c'e' ...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Ottobre 2017)

Tristezza immensa. Obiettivo di campionato praticamente fallito gia ad Ottobre, salvo clamorosi suicidi di quelle la davanti.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Ottobre 2017)

Donnarumma 6
Zapata 6
Romagnoli 5 ma quando migliorerà questo qui? 
Rodriguez 5,5
Borini 6
Kessie 5
Biglia 4 non deve vedere più il campo, regalo gol all'inter e alla Juve oggi, una vergogna, INDEGNO
Abate 5
Calhanoglu 5
Suso 6
Kalinic 5

Locatelli 6,5
Antonelli 5,5
A.Silva s.v.

Montella 3


----------



## JohnShepard (29 Ottobre 2017)

Niente da dire purtroppo, manifesta inferiorità, e gli avversari hanno anche giocato male.Mi rendo conto sempre di più, partita dopo partita, che non siamo più un grande club, solo una nobile decaduta. Anno dopo anno, obbiettivo dopo obbiettivo fallito, perdiamo sempre più appeal, i grandi giocatori è normale che non vogliano più venire e di questo passo mai più verranno, rendendo sempre più difficile l'uscita da questo incubo. Non sono mai stato così giù di morale, la tristezza e la rassegnazione hanno ormai vinto. Serve un allenatore che porti questo gruppo di mediocri in champions l'anno prossimo, non so come, che faccia il miracolo, in modo da invertire questo maledetto circolo vizioso .... amarezza


----------



## Cizzu (29 Ottobre 2017)

Sbaglio o stiamo facendo peggio dello scorso anno?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Ottobre 2017)

Sono ufficialmente nEllo stesso stato d animo Dell anno scorso... Anzi peggio.
Avevo ancora speranza.. Speravo ancora nel cambio proprietà per la rinascita.
Ad ottobre novembre si era nella scia dei primi posti. 

Ora? Gli dei ci stanno facendo purgare i vent anni di successi e abbuffate di coppe.
Depressione senza fine


----------



## J&B (29 Ottobre 2017)

Almeno l'anno scorso avevamo l'alibi di non aver speso soldi. Quest'anno abbiamo dato via 200 milioni.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o stiamo facendo peggio dello scorso anno?



E' cosi, lo scorso anno senza aspettative giocavamo di ripartenza, con più grinta e determinazione.

Ora ci siamo trasformati nella volontà del tecnico, ossia un possesso palla sterile dove crogiolarsi inutilmente.


----------



## PM3 (29 Ottobre 2017)

Incredibile quello che sta succedendo in questa stagione. Non possiamo sbagliare di mezzo metro che ci segnano. E' surreale come finalmente il Milan ritorni a dominare la Juve a Milano, con i primi 20 minuti in cui non vedevano palla, con più occasioni da gol, più tiri, più possesso, ma perdi e anche nettamente... 
Si possono dare le giuste colpe a Montella che poteva fare qualcosa in più con i cambi, ma quello che sta succedendo non ha precedenti. 
Higuain, Dzeko, Icardi, tutti accomunati da tiri a fil di palo, palo rete... Non concedi nulla da dentro l'area alla Juve e prendi comunque 2 gol. A fine primo tempo, quando un gol sarebbe pesato molto sui giochi psicologici prendi la traversa... 
Come ripeto da tempo la manovra offensiva non è ottimale non per colpa di Montella (che non sarà Sarri, ma ripeto per me è un buon allenatore come tanti), ma per Hakan. Un fantasma. Un giocatore della sua tecnica non può incidere meno di un Honda qualsiasi. Per non parlare dell'ennesima brutta prestazione di Biglia che ci costa il gol quando avevamo la partita saldamente in mano...


----------



## Aalpacaaa (29 Ottobre 2017)

Che nervoso, nel secondo tempo ci hanno quasi umiliato. Si sono viste almeno 3 categorie di differenza. L'ultimo Milan-Juve così imbarazzante lo ricordo con Inzaghi, allo Stadium (e avevamo pure segnato con Antonelli).


----------



## Sotiris (30 Ottobre 2017)

Quindi il buon Montella
è ancora in sella
anche se dovrebbe andarsene alla chetichella
invece di fare comunella
con la Juve che porta jella
e di ridere con la sua bella
espressione da ebete che sfracella
anche l'animo più calmo e le budella
del milanista che assiste alla partita
come una pastella
pronta ad essere fritta in padella
dal primo juventino che passa in barella
e il Bonucci che saltella
dando gomitate come una pazza gallinella
e coltiviamo la speranzella
che il buon Ibrahimovic torni a Milanella
a dare una riscossa alla squadra, porella
e si torni a vincere la Champions come ai tempi della nostra stella
Maldini.

(by my girlfriend)


----------



## zlatan (30 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Zapata 6
> Romagnoli 5 ma quando migliorerà questo qui?
> Rodriguez 5,5
> ...



Concordo con queste pagelle tranne col 3 di Montella, perchè stavolta ha messo in campo la formazione che a tutti andava bene all'inizio salvo poi come al solito criticarlo alla fine. Forse poteva mettere Silva ma non sarebbe cambiato nulla, in tutte le partite che ha giocato in campionato (si poche ma qualcuna l'ha fatta), ha fatto cag... Lì davanti deve giocare Cutrone, il migliore dei 3, ma siccome arriva dalla primavera e non lo abbiamo pagato 40 milioni, non gioca mai.
In generale, è vero che non c'è nulla e dico nulla che ci va bene, e che loro hanno fatto schifo quanto noi, ma la sensazione di totale impotenza nel secondo tempo è tremenda. Io non riesco a trovare una squadra che faccia più schifo di noi almeno nelle partite con Lazio Samp, il primo tempo con l'inter e il secondo con la Juve. Va cambiato l'allenatore? Si forse può darsi che lui non sia all'altezza. Ma ragionate: Primo: se cambiamo allenatore a -12 dal quarto posto come siamo adesso, cambia qualcosa con sousa Mazzarri (Dio non voglia) Gattuso? la risposta è ovviamente no possiamo solo peggiorare.
Secondo: Davvero pensate che i vari Bonucci Romagnoli Biglia Kessie o Kalinic che non possono essere ste pippe che sembrano adesso, giochino male per colpa di Montella? No non è possibile anche perchè giocano nel loro ruolo.
Quindi? Teniamoci lui ormai la stagione è andata, e facciamo di tutto e dico tutto, per prendere Conte a giugno, è l'unica possibilità di risalire.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Concordo con queste pagelle tranne col 3 di Montella, perchè stavolta ha messo in campo la formazione che a tutti andava bene all'inizio salvo poi come al solito criticarlo alla fine. Forse poteva mettere Silva ma non sarebbe cambiato nulla, in tutte le partite che ha giocato in campionato (si poche ma qualcuna l'ha fatta), ha fatto cag... Lì davanti deve giocare Cutrone, il migliore dei 3, ma siccome arriva dalla primavera e non lo abbiamo pagato 40 milioni, non gioca mai.
> In generale, è vero che non c'è nulla e dico nulla che ci va bene, e che loro hanno fatto schifo quanto noi, ma la sensazione di totale impotenza nel secondo tempo è tremenda. Io non riesco a trovare una squadra che faccia più schifo di noi almeno nelle partite con Lazio Samp, il primo tempo con l'inter e il secondo con la Juve. Va cambiato l'allenatore? Si forse può darsi che lui non sia all'altezza. Ma ragionate: Primo: se cambiamo allenatore a -12 dal quarto posto come siamo adesso, cambia qualcosa con sousa Mazzarri (Dio non voglia) Gattuso? la risposta è ovviamente no possiamo solo peggiorare.
> Secondo: Davvero pensate che i vari Bonucci Romagnoli Biglia Kessie o Kalinic che non possono essere ste pippe che sembrano adesso, giochino male per colpa di Montella? No non è possibile anche perchè giocano nel loro ruolo.
> Quindi? Teniamoci lui ormai la stagione è andata, e facciamo di tutto e dico tutto, per prendere Conte a giugno, è l'unica possibilità di risalire.



non capisco il 6 a Donnarumma .... sul secondo gol c'era un metro da coprire... se prende gol sul suo palo mi dispiace è colpa sua, punto e chiuso. .... sul primo .... ok .. il gol ci poteva stare... ma se sei un fenomeno prendi anche quello.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2017)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non capisco il 6 a Donnarumma .... sul secondo gol c'era un metro da coprire... se prende gol sul suo palo mi dispiace è colpa sua, punto e chiuso. .... sul primo .... ok .. il gol ci poteva stare... ma se sei un fenomeno prendi anche quello.



Rivedendo il replay stesso pensiero, ma analizzando meglio credo non l' abbia vista partire, c'era davanti Romagnoli

Penso sia per questo che sembri in ritardo.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2017)

A me da l'impressione che questo non vede più niente....anche quando c'è qualcosa da vedere


----------



## zlatan (31 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A me da l'impressione che questo non vede più niente....anche quando c'è qualcosa da vedere



A me invece sembra che diamo giudizi sulla base della telenovela di questa estate e sul fatto che tanto a giugno se ne va. Se invece riuscissimo ad essere obbiettivi capiremmo che Donnarumma è esattamente l'ultimo dei nostri problemi e dei nostri giocatori fuori forma....


----------

